# Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot



## Stoney0066 (17. Juli 2015)

Halli hallo...

Ich habs schon länger angekündigt, bin jetzt aber erst dazu gekommen. Vorgestern habe ich angefangen mein Smartliner 150 zu einem Angelboot nach meinen Vorstellungen umzubauen. Das hier soll ein Thread für alle werden, die sich mit dem Thema Bootsumbau / Aufbau / Neuanschaffung befassen. Ich werde den kompletten Umbau von Anfang bis Ende hier mit Bildern dokumentieren. Kritik, Fragen und Lob sind ausdrücklich erwünscht! #6

Ausgangsbasis:

Bootstyp: Smartliner 150 Aluboot
Größe: 4,50m x 1,93m x 0,89m
Motor: Yamaha 30 PS 2-Takt

















Hier mal eine grobe 3D Planung, wie es später ungefähr mal aussehen soll:






Umbauplan sieht wie folgt aus:

Vorne und hinten wird es je ein Castingdeck geben mit entsprechenden Kästen für Batterien, Tank und Angelzeug. Hinten wird eine Livewell integriert.

Rutenstaufach links

Alles mit Teppich beziehen

Steuerstand einbauen

Echolog, Beleuchtung, Radio, etc...

Lackierung in Mattschwarz und Antifouling (Wasserlieger)

Evtl. stell ich nachher noch ein paar Bilder von den ersten 2 Umbautagen ein, wahrscheinlich schaffe ich das aber erst Montag...

Und wie gesagt, wenn ihr Fragen habt, immer raus damit! :m

Wünsch euch allen ein fischreiches Wochenende
Sebastian


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Guter Anfang!


----------



## nikobellic1887 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Da kommt 'ne Menge Arbeit auf dich zu! Aber sieht echt gut aus, in der Grafik!


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ja, an arbeit wirds mir nicht mangeln in den nächsten wochen! [emoji6] nächste woche hab ich urlaub, da krieg ich hoffentlich n bissl was geschafft!


----------



## Daniel SN (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Freut mich das du es endlich geschafft hast einen Trööt dafür zu erstellen und bin extrem gespannt wie die Arbeiten voran gehen.


----------



## Marf22 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Schönes Projekt#6


----------



## Lucius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

:m

Frage: Lässt du die Sitzbänke drin!?

Ich hab hier ein Linder Sportsmann 400 ,das Ich demnächst mein eigen nennen darf, das schon "halb" ausgebaut ist und Ich will den (teilweise) Pfusch entfernen und den Ausbau fertig machen und steh gerade vor der Frage wie Ich mir vorne die Castingplattform stabilisiere.....mit der Sitzbank weniger Arbeit und ohne - mehr Stauraum...,..hmmmm


----------



## Stoney0066 (18. Juli 2015)

Die gleiche frage hab ich mir auch gestellt! Ohne sitzbänke hab ich mehr stauraum und vorne und hinten die gleiche höhe. Beim smartliner ist die hintere höher wie die vordere! Bei mir fliegen sie raus! Musste dafür aber die hinteren gfk aufnahmen kürzen, was ne scheixx arbeit!!!

Links und rechts wird n uprofil vernietet und verklebt und daran kommt dann der unterbau aus alu vierkantrohrprofilen.

Fang die tage damit an, poste dann n paar bilder, dann siehst dus... Wird komplett von links nach rechts verstrebt und zum boden hin verklebt


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Danke Stoney, ich find das richtig klasse, dass Du uns hier teilhaben lässt.
DANKE!!


----------



## Stoney0066 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hab schon so viel von dem board hier profitiert, da muss man ja auch mal was zurückgeben! 

Zudem hab ich so viele tips und infos von boardmitgliedern hier und in anderen foren bekommen und war um jeden beitrag im netz froh zu dem thema! Grad wenn man von der materie keine grosse ahnung hat!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## JasonP (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Viel Spaß bei deinem Projekt!
Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## Lucius (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Boah, fiese Arbeit mit der Feile, Arbeit für jemanden der Vater und Mutter erschlagen hat, sagte mein Vater immer,...:q

Aber wird sich lohnen denke Ich!:m

Die Breite finde Ich klasse, meins ist 1,64 cm und liegt schon schön stabil aber mit 1,95 cm ist das ja nochmal geiler - wirklich wie´n Wohnzimmer,... 

Bei mir ist der Boden schon drin aber mit fiesem blauen Teppich bezogen, ebenso die Bug-Plattform ...., 
die Elektronik ist etwas simple gehalten, zwar schon für Bugmotor ausgelegt, Kabelquerschnitt sogar schon für 24 V ausgelegt und ein fest installiertes Humminbird 718 ....(dazu kommt dann mein Dragonfly) , aber alles noch nicht abgesichert und ohne gescheite Unterverteilung - also auch noch etwas Arbeit....#6

Gruß


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Feile??? Oh je, damit wäre ich glaub in nem jahr nicht fertig! [emoji23] ne ich hab son vibrations säge teil von fein, damit kann man das ganz gut runtersägen. Das im bild ist n stechbeitel mit dem ich denn die angeklebten stücke runterhebeln kann... Ist aber sau anstrengend und die sägerei ne mords sauerei... Für die nächsten tage hab ich mir nen industriestaubsauger besorgt, den kann man direkt an das teil anschliesen, dann wirds deutlich unstaubiger!

Deins hört sich doch aber schon nach ner guten basis an! Wirst ja aber auch noch n bissl was an arbeit reinstecken wie ich das so rauslese! [emoji4] machst den teppich und die elektrik dann komplett neu?


----------



## Lucius (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ach so, das sah nach ner Feile aus, Ich dachte schon,...

Ja, Teppich neu , an den Seiten Staufächer, 
vorne wahrscheinlich noch ein Stauraum unter der Casting-Plattform ( da werde Ich wohl auch versuchen mit Aluprofilen eine Unterkonstruktion zu bauen die Ich an der vordersten Sitzbank fixiere, damit man trotz Luke die Plattform sicher begehen kann..) und bei der Elektronik 2 Verteilerschienen und eine 60 A Schaltsicherung vor die Batterie sowie eine Bilgenpumpe mit dazugehörigem Schalter und jeweils vorne und hinten 2-fach "Steckdose" , diese Zigarettenanzünderteile....

Ein Set Springfield Hi-Lo Extreme muss Ich noch kaufen und das müsste es gewesen sein....


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. Juli 2015)

Ja das hört sich doch gut an! Ich werde die woche mit der aluunterkonstruktion anfangen, dann kannst dir mal anschauen wie das bei mir aussieht. Ich werde das system vom bauhaus verwenden, die haben top eckberbinder auch beweglich und mit beweglichen t-füßen, die kannst auch super auf schrägen flächen verkleben/schrauben.

Das hi low extreme hab ich auch, ist top!


----------



## Casso (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich werde das Thema auch mal abonnieren, da ich derartige Umbauberichte (vor allem mit Bildern) einfach großartig finde! Von daher "Danke" für das teilhaben lassen und weiterhin viel Erfolg #6


----------



## Carpdr (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Super Projekt und Danke das Du uns weiterhin auf dem laufenden hälst.

Gruß und auch viel Spass
Stefan


----------



## Drillmaster1 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Moin.. Na dann viel Spaß beim umbau.
Ich darf ein quicksilver sf 500 mein eigen nennen. Es gibt ja einige umbau-Anregungen im Netz ..
Falls du Familie hast, wirst du in der nä zeit solche Sätze hören, wie:"..du denkst ja nur noch an dein scheiß Boot.." Usw.. mittlerweile hat sich meine daran gewöhnt..
Vlt schaff ich es auch mal ein paar Bilder einzustellen.
Denke an die gewichtsverteilungen! Die sitzaufnahmen hab ich genauso.. Schieb dein Boot ins Wasser und verteile die gewichtigen teile( Akkus usw.) so, dass du einen gewichtsausgleich schaffst..
Bis dahin..ich muss erstmal


----------



## Robbyk2 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Super das du uns hier an dem Projekt teilhaben lässt.

 Ich spiele seid geraumer Zeit auch mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Aluboot anzuschaffen.
So ein Umbau ist schon eine super Sache.
 Wenn es keine Umstände macht, wäre es schön wenn bei jedem Bild auf dem ein Arbeitsschritt zu sehen ist eine kleine Stichwortartige Beschreibung zu dem was auf dem Bild passiert oder passiert ist dabei steht.
 Werde dein Projekt gespannt verfolgen.


----------



## bastiv (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

@Stoney, welche Sitze hast du da verbaut ?


----------



## Stoney0066 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Freut mich dass es euch gefällt! [emoji4]

Die stühle hab ich aus den usa bestellt

http://m.overtons.com/modperl/produ...ons-Pro-Elite-Centric-II-Folding-Seat&i=80807

Ja an die gewichtsverteilung hab ich zum glück schon gedacht! Die grosse batterie kommt vorne in die mitte und die kleine und der tank hinten links und rechts.

Das mit der frau ist zum glück kein problem, die ist selbst bootgeil und freut sich schon drauf wenns fertig ist! Ich hab ihr aber schon ein paar stunden pro woche meiner zeit versprochen, so isses nicht... [emoji6]

Beschreibung mach ich dazu, das ist ja der sinn der sache! 

Heute hab ich die aufnahmen für die uprofile fertig gemacht und die profile fertig zugeschnitten. Ausserdem hab ich an den vorderen aufnahmen noch ein alu vierkantprofil verbaut als aufnahme für das uprofil. Die vorderen aufnahmen sind niedriger, desshalb musste ich sie erhöhen.


----------



## Lucius (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Wie machst du´s eig. mit der Elektronik?
Baust du dir eine Schaltkonsole ein?

Ich dachte anfangs das wäre so simpel aber als Ich so ein Panel mal von hinten gesehen habe im Netz ,wirkte das nicht mehr so einfach... |uhoh::q

Bei meinem Echolot habe Ich schon eine Sicherung vorgeschaltet in der Zuleitung , für den Motor und die Batterie baue Ich den 60 A Sicherungsautomaten direkt in die Zuleitung von der Batterie zur Verteilerschine und denke das Ich mir so erstmal das Schaltpanel sparen kann,....


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich bau mir noch nen steuerstand und da kommen einzelne schalter rein, schalttafel ist mir für den steuerstand zu sperrig. Die schalter für die verbraucher laufen alle auf einen sicherungsverteilerkasten der den strom direkt von der batterie bekommt. Direkt nach der batterie kommt ne sicherung, dann kabel zum sicherungskasten. Den emotor schliess ich direkt an die batterie an. Batterie > 60 a sicherungsschalter > kabel > minn kota stecker. Das kabel läuft auf keine verteilerschiene, an der batterie hängt nur der emotor.


----------



## Lucius (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ok, Ich hab ja leider erstmal bei uns am See nur die Möglichkeit mit E-Motor zu fahren und mein Boot ist ein Wasserlieger , weswegen Ich auch die Batterie immer mitnehme.

Aus dem Grund habe Ich mir schon eine LiPo-Batterie geleistet und muss auf dem Boot alles über eine Batterie machen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Kannst doch trotzdem ein extra kabel von der batterie zum emotor legen! Würd ich eh machen, die meisten sicherungskästen sind nicht für so hohe ampere zahlen ausgelegt... Und sicherer ist es auch...


----------



## Lucius (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Das wird ja so bei mir auch der Fall sein #6

Nach der Batterie kommt der 60A - Automat , 
danach geh Ich auf die großen Anschlußschrauben der Verteilerschiene sowie direkt zum E-Motor mit diesen speziellen Hochlast-Steckern.
Und von der Verteilerschiene dann nur auf meine beiden Echolote und die beiden 12 V Steckdosen, sowie dann nach den Verteilerschienen weiter zum schon mal vorgesehenen, zukünftigen Bugmotor...

Einen Sicherungskasten will Ich mir ja sparen, ....


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hm, und wo sind dann die sicherungen für die verbraucher? Oder meinst du mit verteilerschiene einen sicherungsverteiler? Die dünneren kabel für die verbraucher musst du extra absichern!


----------



## Lucius (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Die bekommen alle 10A Sicherungen mit einem Sicherungshalter im Kabel, aber so das Ich unter dem Sitz dran komme....wenn Ich jemand finde, der mir ein Panel verkabelt mach Ich das vielleicht am Ende doch über ein Schaltpanel mit Sicherungen, mal sehen....hab da grad jemand im Kopf....#6


----------



## Lucius (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Mir ist wirklich beim schreiben des vorherigen Kommentars erst ein Kumpel eingefallen, der mir hätte viel früher einfallen müssen - und der mir eh noch´n Gefallen schuldet.....der hat mir jetzt eben zugesagt, das er mir die Verkabelung machen wird - also Schaltpaneele mit Sicherungen, cool!  #6


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Die dinger sind doch verkabelt, oder? Ansonsten hier mal n bild von so nem teil


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. Juli 2015)

So erster balken ist drin, verklebt und vernietet!


----------



## Mollebulle (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Wenn ich das so sehe, -kleben und nieten-, schon ne Menge Arbeit,
haste niemand der Dir das schweisst ???

Vorteil bei ALU ist halt, da rostet nix wenn gebohrt geschliffen und gesägt wird ....
Sieht  schon super gut aus
Kannst ja dann ganz am Ende mal schreiben, was der Spass denn so gekostet hat


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich hätte schon jemand, aber den jedes mal antanzen lassen wenn grad was geschweisst werden muss wär zu aufwändig! Zudem kann ich so alles selber richten wenn denn mal was gemacht werden müsste, das ist mir dann lieber!

Kostenübersicht stelle ich zusammen wenn alles fertig ist... Ich hoff dass ich dann nicht ins koma falle!!! [emoji23]


----------



## Mollebulle (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Zitat:Stoney0066
Ich hätte schon jemand, aber den jedes mal antanzen lassen wenn grad was geschweisst werden muss wär zu aufwändig! Zudem kann ich so alles selber richten wenn denn mal was gemacht werden müsste, das ist mir dann lieber!</p> 


Schon klar, ich dachte halt für die ersten, groben Arbeiten für die -tragenden Teile-, die Winkel:q
ansonsten ist ALU ne super (leichte und stabile)Sache
hätt ich mir damals in der Lehre zum Bauschlosser
statt dem Baustahl auch gewünscht  
für Dich gilt:weitermachen und sich über den Fortschritt freuen#6 #6 #6


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hehe das glaub ich dir! 

Konnte den 2ten träger heute noch nicht fertig machen, kleber war noch nicht trocken. Der wird morgen montiert. Und dann gehts morgen mit der unterkonstruktion los...


----------



## JasonP (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

So ein Aluschweißer in der Familie wäre schon was feines :q

Sehe ich bei uns in der Baubranche auch. Die leute findet man nicht wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Chris1711 (22. Juli 2015)

Hey,
Bin wie viele andere hier immer fleißig am mitlesen. Muss mich auch mal bei dir bedanken das du uns teilhaben lässt . Habe auch vor kurzem ein neues Alu-Boot gekauft. Das benötigt natürlich auch noch einen Umbau. Nur der ist im Winter geplant, jetzt ist es am Wochenende auf dem Wasser . Deswegen kannst du von meiner Seite aus nicht genug Fotos einstellen. 

Mein Boot ist auch noch ein Rohling und alle von dir genannten Anbauten etc.... Müssen gemacht werden. Jedoch verzichte ich auf einen Steuerstand. 

Was mich interessieren würde wäre was du am Ende für Holz, Alu, Elektronik, Teppich bezahlt hast.
Naja dir nach viel Spaß und nochmals danke


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

So, träger nr. 2 ist jetzt auch drin! [emoji4]


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Kommst ja gut vorwärts!
#6#6#6


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hey Stoney, 

vielen Dank schon jetzt für den geilen Bericht, und die schönen Fotos.

Das liest sich spannender als jedes Buch.

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Aluboot.

Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Lucius (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Die dinger sind doch verkabelt, oder? Ansonsten hier mal n bild von so nem teil




Ja, aber was Ich hier nicht verstehe - wo sind die Kabel zu den einzelnen Geräten die du jeweils mit einem Schalter/Sicherung absicherst/betätigst!?

Ich seh da nur eine Zuleitung und den schwarzen Minus als Kabel!? 

Ich bin was sowas betrifft echt voll der Idiot und das als Musiker mit unmengen an Technik im Studio, ist schon peinlich.....#q|supergri

Aber geht ja voll vorwärts! 
Ist schon beeindruckend wie breit und wieviel Platz du dadurch hast, Hammer!

Ich bin die ganze Zeit ein altes Lorby von einem Kumpel gefahren, bei dem man am besten nicht mal aufsteht um es nicht zum kippen zu bringen und finde die 1,64 m bei meinem Linder 400 im gegensatz dazu schon absolut geil - aber fast 2m ist ja echt wie daheim auf´m Sofa,... ;-) :m

Ich kann erst im September richtig loslegen, da dann erst das Boot offiziell mir ist - Ich fahr es zwar schon aber will erst wenn´s auch wirklich mir ist anfangen dran rum zu basteln...

Immer weiter mit den Fotos, das ist sehr inspirierend!


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. Juli 2015)

Naja wollt heut eigentlich schon mit der unterkonstruktion anfangen... Aber theorie und praxis, das ist als so ne sache... [emoji6]

Aber jetzt steht der plan, morgen früh gehts weiter!

Ja knapp 2 meter ist schon toll, 2,20 wär mir noch lieber gewesen, aber sowas findest leider nicht zum selber ausbauen... Hätte gerne die sitze weiter auseinander gebaut, so wirds halt kuschlig... [emoji6]

Google mal nach schaltpanel boot verkabelung, da findest du bilder auf denen man sieht, dass am schalter hinten am panel noch n anschluss für den verbraucher ist. Sorry, kann man auf dem bild nicht erkennen...


----------



## Lucius (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

#6Danke für den Tip, mach Ich mal - aber Ich hab ja auch jetzt jemanden der das kann,... :m


----------



## Stoney0066 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Na das ist doch noch besser!  [emoji6]

Es geht voran, der oberteil von der grundkonstruktion für die livewell ist fertig... [emoji4] die aluprofile und die steckverbindungen sind von alfer, gibts im bauhaus...


----------



## Lucius (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Die Teile von Alfer hab Ich mir auch im Netz angeschaut, schon praktisch.......#6


----------



## Stoney0066 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*


----------



## mekongwels (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Sieht sehr gut aus bis jetzt!
Bin vor zwei Jahren fertig geworden mit meinem Umbau, daher weiß ich was für eine Arbeit/Aufwand es ist!
Werde deinen Thread verfolgen!


----------



## Stoney0066 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Dankeschön! [emoji4]

Was fürn boot hast du umgebaut?


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. Juli 2015)

Heckplattform ist so gut wie fertig! Fehlen nur noch ein paar stützen und 2 winkel hinten an der rückwand. Morgen gehts dann mit dem bugdeck weiter... Pseudo-papp-spritzwanne ist auch schon eingepasst...


----------



## xsteal (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Top! Kommt noch ein Ablauf in die Spritzwanne? Oder kommt da nur die Schöpfkelle zum Einsatz? Gruß


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Es kommt ein ablauf rein, der zwischen motor und bordwand austritt. Zudem ein wasserdichter inspektionsdeckel, der tankeinfüllstutzen und seitlich durchlässe für starterkabel und tankschlauch


----------



## minden (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ach jaaa, das gute alte Bootspimpen,...guck ich mir immer wieder gerne an.
So n paar Umbauten hab ich ja schon hinter mir und aktuell n 2Fertigboot2,...aber....da ich es doch gerne anders haben will, wird auch das wohl neu aufgebaut

Ich hoffe die Verbindungsdinger halten dauerhaft. Bei Fahrt und Welle treten enorme Kräfte auf.


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich denk schon, wenn die mal drin sind halten die wie bombe, die kriegst fast nicht mehr auseinander ohne gewalt... Und seitlich wird ja alles an den eingenieteten/geklebten trägern verschraubt und vernietet und von links nach rechts verstrebt, das bewegt sich dann keinen millimeter mehr... Hoff ich!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Stoney0066 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Kleines update... Der unterbau vorne ist fast fertig! Im prinzip das gleiche wie hinten, nur dass ich vorne als verstrebung noch ein uprofil verbaut hab und von den seitlichen sitzaufnahmen jeweils links und rechts ein LProfil nach vorne zum uprofil gezogen hab...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

na, das wird doch!!


----------



## Nordangler (8. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Bin gespannt wie es zum Schluß ausschaut. Bestimmt gaaaanz schmuck.
Vielleicht kann ich mir ja etwas abschauen. Habe das Smartliner 170.

LG  Sven


----------



## mekongwels (8. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

@Stoney
ehemals russisches Sturmboot (Progress 2M, Alu)


----------



## Stoney0066 (9. August 2015)

Ahhh, auch cool! Wahrscheins zum wallerfischen oder? Schließ ich auch mal aus deinem nickname... [emoji6] willst mal ein bild hier reinstellen?

@ sven: hast dein 170er auch umgebaut oder ist es noch nackt? Oder ist es ein bass oder pro? Kannst dir gerne alles abschauen! Wenn du fragen hast meld dich einfach!

Hatte die woche familienbedingt nicht viel zeit, aber die unterkonstruktion ist fast fertig. Auch der anfang fürs rutenfach ist gemacht. Jetzt gehts nochmal ans boot und dann hoffe ich dass ich heute abend noch ein paar aktuellere bilder  einstellen kann. Dann schreib ich auch noch ein bisschen was dazu...










So, heut war leider nicht mehr viel mit arbeiten... Die party gestern abend und das wetter haben ihren tribut gefordert! [emoji23]

Ich hab nur noch die unterkonstruktion für die große kiste vorne fertig gemacht und das rutenfach fertig geplant. 

Für die nächsten tage ist die befestigung der alukonstruktion geplant und mit der verkabelung zu beginnen. Ausserdem ist die woche mein material für die laminierarbeiten gekommen. Das erste testobjekt wird die spritzwanne werden und wenn da alles gut läuft kommt die livewell dran. Die livewell kommt ins hintere deck und wird 1,07m x 35 cm x 30 cm groß. Betrieben wird sie mit 3 johnson livewell pumpen. Eine zum befüllen, eine zum zirkulieren und eine zum abpumpen. Einen überlauf wird es auch geben. Dazu muss ich noch löcher für die bordauslässe bohren und für die pumpe zum befüllen.

Wenn die Verkabelung und die livewell fertig ist wird tank und spritzwanne montiert und dann gehts an die holzarbeiten...


----------



## Nordangler (11. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Moin Stooney,

habe das Standart Smartliner 170. Ist für die Ostsee gedacht.
Im Winter werden wir wohl da einiges umbauen. Wenn ich bei dir etwas passendes finde, schaue ich es mir natürlich gerne ab und werde nachfragen wie du es gemacht hast.

Anbei hier 2 Fotos.


LG  Sven


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Schönes Boot! Die 50 cm mehr hätte ich im Nachhinein auch gerne, aber man kann ja nicht immer alles haben im Leben... ;-)

Bin gespannt was du draus machst!

Die letzten Tage war zeitlich bei mir leider nicht viel drin mit umbauen, spätestens morgen abend gehts aber weiter! Muss mich langsam mal sputen wenn ich im Herbst damit fischen will!


----------



## Nordangler (12. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ganz so viele Änderungen wird es nicht geben, aber es soll voll Ostseetauglich werden. Also ein Bügel schaffen für Ruten und Licht.
Dazu wird eine Navigationsleiste gebaut und was wichtig ist ein Filitiertisch in Arbeitshöhe.
Des weiteren wird vorne alles überdeckt für die Tanks und Fischbox.
EVtl ober drauf noch ein beweglicher Stuhl.
Das ist aber erst mal die grobe Planung.
Bin befreundet mit der Firma www.Reimer-schuby.de  die machen allerlei Maßanfertigungen für Yachten und Boote.
Dort kann ich unter Anleitung alles bauen.
Freu mich darauf. Sind auch alles Angler die dort arbeiten. :-D

LG  Sven


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Das hört sich doch auch gut an! Willst du die vordere Sitzbank drinlassen und überbauen oder rausmachen? Wenn du sie drin lässt gestaltet es sich sehr einfach eine Plattform mit Klappen und Base für den Stuhl darüber zu bauen.

Ich hab mein Boot übrigens über den Dimitri Schill von Edersee-Fishing.de bezogen, er vertreibt die und baut sie auch um. Wenn ihr da Fragen habt könnt ihr euch auch gerne an ihn direkt wenden.

Er hat mir Bilder von einem umgebauten 150er gezeigt in dem er die Sitzbank sozusagen als Unterbau für die Plattformen genutzt hat. Das spart mal mega viel Arbeit und Material! Bringt aber auch nur was wenn dir die Maße darunter dann passen, das war bei mir leider nicht so, desshalb mussten sie raus...


----------



## Nordangler (12. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich wollte sie eigentlich überbauen. So war zumindest der Plan!!!  :-D

LG  Sven


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Da kann ich dir paar bilder dazu zur verfügung stellen wenn du welche brauchst


----------



## Janni77 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hallo guten Morgen, 
schöner Umbaubericht! 
Bedenke das beim 150er mindestens 250Kg Gewicht rein muss damit das wirklich satt im Wasser liegt.
Ich bin mit meinem Umbau seid einigen Wochen fertig, bei der Erstwässerung ohne Umbau war ich maßlos Enttäuscht wie wackelig und kippelig das Boot ist. 
Mit fertigem Ausbau, der bei mir inkl. Motoren, Stühlen, 4xAGM,Köderboxen etc knapp 350Kg extra gebracht hat liegt das Boot im Wasser wie ne 1!  
Auf jeden Fall ein echt tolles Boot!  Weiter so #6


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hi Janni,

dankeschön! 

Ja, Gewicht schadet dem Boot wirklich nicht! Allerdings ist es auch so schon ziemlich kippstabil... Bisher hatte ich nur den AB mit 50 kg, die AGM mit 50 kg, den 20 L Tank und den E-Motor mit an Bord. Das war aber schon deutlich besser wie ohne die Batterie und E-Motor. Mit noch 2 Personen an Bord wars noch besser. 

Aber da kommt ja schon n bissl was an Gewicht rein, das wird am Ende schon passen!

Wo fährst du denn rum mit deinem? Bei 4 AGMs schließ ich mal auf reinen E-Motor-Betrieb?

Magst evtl. mal ein Bild hier einstellen? Bin immer interessiert an anderen Umbauten, evtl. kann man sich da ja auch austauschen...

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Lucius (13. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir paar bilder dazu zur verfügung stellen wenn du welche brauchst




So ist das bei meinem ja auch, aber eher etwas unprofessionell gemacht vom Vorbesitzer..., kannst du mir die Bilder auch schicken!? #6


----------



## Janni77 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich bin zu 95% nur auf den hiesigen Baggerseen sowie Staussen unterwegs. Also in der tat fast nur mit E-Motoren unterwegs.
Vor ein paar Wochen waren wir in Norwegen, hatte mir nur für den Trip nen 9.9er Yamaha geholt, das war ausreichend aber geht natürlich besser. Max war 13km/h mit zwei Personen. Im Süßwasser war das kein Problem, aber aufs Meer wäre ich so nicht gefahren. 
Bilder schau ich später mal.


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Egal, was solls! Hauptsache du kommst vorwärts! Ok, weiter raus würd ich damit auch nicht fahren... ;-)

Ich hab mit 30 PS, nur mir und 50 kg Batterie, E-Motor und Tank an Bord bisher max. 44 km/h geschafft, bin gespannt wieviel nach dem Ausbau noch geht... Bzw. ob das Gewicht vom Ausbau da ne große Auswirkung drauf hat...


----------



## Janni77 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Wusaaaa, 44km/h ist schon ne Ansage.  Der Ausbau wird sich auf jeden Fall auf die Geschwindigkeit niederschlagen. Aber bei 30 munteren Ponys sollte das ja wurscht sein. 
Hänge mal ein paar Fotos an. 
Habe bei mir auch die Originalen Sitzbänke entfernt um den Platz optimal nutzen zu können.  10 Staufächer sollten reichen :k  Die Waagerechten klappen alle mit versenkbaren Bodenhebern so das man drauf rumlaufen kann und möglichst wenig Wasser durchsickern kann. 
Ich habe die Grundgerüste bei mir alle geschweisst um das ganze möglichst Stabil zu machen. 
Dazu habe ich mich bei diesem Boot dazu entschieden komplett auf Holz oder Teppich zu verzichten. Ist einfach Pflegeleichter.


----------



## Janni77 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Und noch zwei Bilder


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Super geil! Gefällt mir gut! Wenn ich schweißen könnte, bzw. jemand hätte ders kann hätt ichs auch geschweißt... Das mit dem Riffelblech ist auch ne coole Sache, da es bei mir allerdings auch Spaß und Freundin-Bade-Boot wird und wir da auch mal rumliegen wollen kommt bei mir Teppich rein...

Und 10 Staufächer ist ja Mega! Bei mir werdens vorne 2 Köderboxenfächer, ein größeres für Schwimmwesten, etc..., eins für Anker und Kleinkram, seitlich Rutenstaufach und hinten 2 ganz kleine für Kleinzeug, hintendran noch 2 wo aber Tank und Batterie drunter sind (aber noch etwas Platz für anderes Zeugs). Und bei Nichtbenutzung kann ich die Livewell (107 x 35 x 30 cm) auch noch als Stauraum verwenden...


----------



## Janni77 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Als Bade oder Spaßboot nutze ich das auch. Aber wenn Frauchen es bequem haben möchte kommt vorne die Karpfenliege quer aufs Vorderdeck. Viel angenehmer als mit Decke oder Strandmatte auf der erde zu liegen. 
Ist halt Geschmacksache. Ich find es pflegeleichter. Nach nem Trip der Dreck ins Boot bringt wird das Boot ausgeräumt und ausgekärchert- Ohne Angst haben zu müssen das das Holz trotz tausend schichten Lack leidet. 
Das mit den Fächern habe ich aus dem Grund so gewählt das ich wirklich alles was ich zum Angeln brauche im Boot habe-Immer!
Wenn es zum Wasser geht leg ich nur die Ruten ins Auto, hänge das Boot an und fahre los. Das spart einfach unmengen Zeit was mir enorm wichtig ist.


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Da hast natürlich Recht, zum Saubermachen ist das perfekt!

Geht mir genauso, mein Boot wird dauerhaft im Wasser liegen, ich hab auch keine Lust ständig alles jedes Mal mit ans Boot zu schleppen. Ausser die teuren Ruten, die kommen mit nach Hause.


----------



## Janni77 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Na nen Wasserlieger ist das bei mir nicht. Ich habs immer auf dem Trailer


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Leute, was ihr hier in diesem Thread alles zeigt und was da alles kommt:
Einfach KLASSE!!!

Herzlichen Danke dafür!!!


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Find ich auch klasse, dass da zusätzlich so viel Input kommt! #6

Heute abend gibts noch ein paar neue Bilder, wenn alles gut geht bin ich heute mit der Unterkonstruktion komplett fertig!

Am WE werde ich dann mal anfangen die Livewell und Spritzwanne zu bauen und Elektrik zu verlegen.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (14. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hallo zusammen!

 Schön, dass sich hier so viel tut.

 @ Janni77: Coole Sache, toller Umbau! vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich noch an mich, habe mir in Deiner Werkstatt mal Dein Linder Fishing angeguckt. 
 Ich habe mittlerweile auch ein Bötchen. ist ein Sportsman 400 geworden. Der Ausbau steht noch an.
 Muss aber noch ein bisschen sparen. Wichtiger war mir, dass ich erstmal einen guten, "unverbasteltetn" Grundstock habe.

 Ich habe meins mal als Foto angehängt. Ist wie gesagt noch nichts passiert, aber die Basis steht. ;-)

 Super, dass man sich so gute Ideen bei Euch holen kann!

 Danke für das Teilen Eurer Arbeit!#6


 beste Grüße

 Marcus


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Das Linder is auch n tolles Boot Markus! Bin gespannt wies fertig aussieht! 

Live von der Baustelle... Castingdeck-Unterbau vorne ist fertig!!! [emoji4]


----------



## Lucius (14. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Janni, wow....Riffelblech is mal ne Ansage, auch von den Kosten her, oder!?
Sieht aber Geil aus! 

Wie hast du denn vorne und hinten unter den Stühlen unterfüttert, das es stabil ist!?
Hab Ich das richtig verstanden, deins ist auch ein Smartliner?


Bei mir ist es ja auch ein Linder 400 Sportsmann wie bei Bob, aber leider schon etwas verbastelt und Ich werde wohl auch aus den schon oben genannten Gründen (Frau&Kind) bei Teppich bleiben....


----------



## Nordangler (14. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich komm mit 40 PS bei dem Smartliner auf ca 28-30 knoten mit 2 Mann.
LG  Sven


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

55 kmh?! Cool! Hätt mir doch mal das 170er holen sollen! [emoji6]

So, rutenfach ist auch fast fertig! [emoji4]


----------



## Janni77 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Danke Lucius, 
richtig , meins ist auch das Smartliner 150.  Das Riffelblech war für mich nicht so teuer. Habe für den Boden eine Platte 1,5er und für die Decks zwei Platten 2,5er verschnibbelt( 2,5x2m ) Gesamtkosten fürs Umbaumaterial beliefen sich bei mir ( Berufsbedingt ) auf ca 900€. Das Grundegerüst hab ich wie hier im Thread von Stoney gezeigt gefertigt. halt nur etwas Stabiler und Geschweisst.


----------



## Nordangler (15. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Stoney du bist doch im Süßwasser unterwegs. Da langt deins doch locker.
Ich slippe immer in Maasholm. 
Dann durch Schleimünde und rauf auf die Ostsee. Da kann es dann auch mal locker angehen, dass du 10 bis 15 km fahren musst zu einer erfolgreichen Stelle. Oder mal nach Langeland rüber. :-D
hab meistens auch 50 bis 70 Liter Sprit dabei!!!

LG  Sven

Aber schneller geht immer      Wenn ich mal wieder flüssig bin hol ich mir auch ein 50 PS. Obwohl der auch ein 60 PS abkann. :m


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hi Sven,

naja, je nach dem wo man hier auf dem Rhein fischen will muss man schon ein Stückchen fahren! Da wären ein paar PS mehr schon nicht schlecht... Aber langen tut das allemal, so isses nicht!


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Rutenfach ist jetzt auch fertig. Die woche passiert leider nicht mehr viel, am freitag gehts für ne woche nach schweden! ))


----------



## Nordangler (18. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

sieht doch top aus.
Mein handwerkliches Geschick läuft auf starten und tanken hinaus. 

LG  Sven


----------



## Stoney0066 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Wenns boot schon fertig ist reicht das doch auch, oder?! [emoji6][emoji106]


----------



## f4mousstrs (28. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Gibts was neues?
Mfg


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Bin noch bis morgen in schweden, sonntag gehts weiter...


----------



## JasonP (28. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Für so harte arbeit, muss man sich ja auch mal was gönnen


----------



## Stoney0066 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

So siehts aus! War sehr geil, 1 woche häuschen in den Stockholmer Schären mit Freundin und Freunden. Also nicht NUR angeln... [emoji6] Kleines 10 PS Boot war auch dabei... Hat gereicht aber meins wär mir lieber gewesen! [emoji6]

So, und heute gings weiter am Boot...

Hab erst mal nen kleinen Rückschlag einstecken müssen, hab mich bei der Konstruktion mit dem Ausschnitt für die Livewell vermessen, kommt davon wenn mann sich an den Bootswänden orientiert deren abstand sich leider nach vorne hin verjüngt... Hab nochmal ein paar Rohre rausnehmen müssen und teils verlängern und teils verkürzen müssen. 






Morgen noch 2 Rohre austauschen die ich nicht mehr da hatte und dann passt wieder alles!

Habe noch die restliche Aussenkonstruktion befestigt und viel geplant. Tank, Bilgepumpe, Livewellpumpe und Echo schon mal provisorisch an ihre Plätze verteilt und Verlegung der Schläuche und Borddurchlässe geplant. Elektroplanung und Verkabelungsplan steht und die Tage gehts an den Bau der Livewell.


----------



## Janni77 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Sieht gut aus. Auch wenn ich mir etwas Sorgen wegen der ausschließlich gesteckten Alu-Konstuktion machen würde. 
Das mit der Bilgenpumpe würde ich mir überlegen, bevor das Wasser auf dem Kunststoffboden, also dort wo deine Pumpe jetzt absaugen würde, steht sind schon ca 70 Liter unter dem Boden. Ich habe ne Pumpe mit schlauch genommen um die eigentliche Bilge trocken bzw Wasserfrei halten zu können.


----------



## Stoney0066 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hm, bilge mit schlauch ist natürlich ne super idee! Wusste gar nicht dass es die mit schlauch gibt! Welche hast du denn da genommen?

Die konstruktion wird noch am boden und den seiten komplett vernietet. Zudem wird ja überall noch Holz drauf vernietet. Das bewegt sich am ende keinen millimeter mehr. Hoff ich zumindest. Ich kenne zwei umbauten die genauso gemacht sind, einer davon ohne grosse befestigung an den seiten, die haben auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Janni77 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Bei der Pumpe hab ich so etwas genommen--> http://www.bootsbedarf-nord.de/Pump...nsaugende-Pumpe-FLOJET-QUAD-II-12V::9644.html
Gibts natürlich auch günstiger.


----------



## Stoney0066 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Sowas ist ja perfekt! Liegt schon beim segelladen im warenkorb. [emoji4] Gibts dort schon für 65 euro. Danke für den super tip!!! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## f4mousstrs (31. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Guten Abend.
Welche Aluprofile hast du verwendet und wo gibts diese steckverbinder ?
Weiters interessiert mich welche Siebdruck -Stärke du vorgesehen hast?
Lg Erwin


----------



## Stoney0066 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Servus Erwin,

Die Profile und Verbinder sind von Alfer. Heissen Combitech in 23,5 mm. Gibts im Netz und im Bauhaus.

Die Platten sind bisher geplant in 12 mm.

Plattformen sind jetzt komplett fertig. Vorne habe ich gerade die hochkant gestellte Kiste fürs Ladegerät und die Elektrik (Verteiler und Hauptschalter) eingepasst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

das geht ja voran - klasse
und  ein großes DANKE fürs teilhaben lassen..


----------



## f4mousstrs (31. August 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Bitte verzeih mir wenn ich nervig bin, will mich ein wenig informieren da ich auch irgendwann mal sowas bauen will. Wie wirst du die Holzplatten an die Profile schrauben damit man die schrauben nicht sieht oder sieht man die bei solchen Booten immer?  Oder wird das irgendwie anders befestigt? Sorry wenn die frage blöd ist.
Lg


----------



## Stoney0066 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Servus Erwin,

ich hab den Thread extra dafür aufgemacht, dass jeder auch Fragen kann was ihn interessiert! Und blöde Fragen gibts nicht! Also immer raus damit! 

Ich werde die Platten mit den Profilen vernieten BEVOR ich sie mit Teppich beziehe. Kann man natürlich auch schrauben. Ich mags nämlich auch nicht wenn man die Schrauben sieht. Wenn man die Teppichkanten komplett umlegen will gehts nicht anders, dann muss man die Schrauben sichtbar von aussen anbringen.

Vorgehensweise:

- Platte wird mit etwas Kleber auf den Profilen fixiert
  (wenn man nicht kleben will Platten mit Schraubzwingen fixieren)
- Löcher für Schrauben / Nieten bohren
- Mit Senkbohrer Vertiefung für Schrauben-/Nietenkopf setzen dass man
  später keine Erhöhungen durch den Teppich durchsieht
- verschrauben / vernieten

Sobald ich beim Holz und Teppich bin werde ich davon natürlich auch Bilder posten, dann kannst dir das anschauen.


----------



## Lucius (1. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Weiterhin sehr schöne Inspirationsquelle,danke!

Ich hab das Alfer-System bei mir im Baumarkt ausfindig gemacht und werde in den nächsten Tagen bei mir loslegen, Ich mach dann auch mal ein Vorher/Nachher-Bild.... ;-)

Das Thema mit dem Teppich ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen.
Deckst du dann die Kanten nochmal mit Aluleisten ab?
Welchen Teppich nimmst du denn?
Und welchen Kleber nimmst du? 
Ich hab bisher nur den von MyBait gefunden...


Ich wollte den Teppich eigentlich kleben, umschlagen und dann auf der Rückseite nochmal tackern...


----------



## Stoney0066 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Na dann wünsch ich dir schon mal viel erfolg! 

Teppich wird der von MyBait, es gibt nix günstigeres in der Qualität. Ausser rasenteppich... Kleber wird auch der von Jowat, den gibts im Netz allerdings schon für 70 Euro für 10 Liter.

Entweder lasse ich die Teppichkanten gegen ein L-Profil laufen das ich im Klappenausschnitt verbaue oder ich klebe ihn um 90 grad in den klappenausschnitt, das weiß ich noch nicht genau. Muss testen was besser ist. 

Wenn du den teppich komplett umlegst musst du halt von aussen schrauben, das ist dann geschmackssache. Halten tuts so natürlich am besten!


----------



## Stoney0066 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

So, heute hab ich angefangen die livewell zu bauen. Bzw den anfang der form. Ich bau sie aus gfk.

Zuerst hab ich ne kiste aus holz gebaut und in die mitte (das ist später unten) 2 kleiner werdende quadrate aus holz gesetzt, da wird die pumpe zum abpumpen montiert. Die dreiecke laufen auf das erste brettchen, somit hab ich ein leichtes gefälle und es läuft später alles schön ab. Bei gradem boden hast immer bissl wasser drin stehen. 

Nächster schritt ist alles verkleben und schleifen. Dann kommt eine schicht gfk matte drauf und darauf spritzfüller. Dann wird geschliffen bis zum umfallen. Damit ist die negativform fertig. Wenn alles perfekt glatt ist kommt trennwachs drauf und der gelcoat. Wenn der trocken ist mehrere schichten glasmatten. Dann noch durchtrocknen lassen und von der form lösen.
Und dann hab ich hoffentlich ne perfekt eingepasste livewellwanne! [emoji6]


----------



## mekongwels (3. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Sieht gut aus, is ne "Mord´s Kiste"!
Wieviel Wasser geht da rein?


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] sieht aus wien sarg gell?! [emoji6]

Musst mal ausrechnen... 109x35x30 isse groß

So 80 liter


----------



## Lucius (3. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Da drin kannst für die Mafia Leichen verstecken und versenken fahren - da wäre der Name "Livewell" sogar auch passend ironisch !


----------



## mekongwels (4. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Das passt, sah auf den Bildern viel größer aus!


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Lucius schrieb:


> Da drin kannst für die Mafia Leichen verstecken und versenken fahren - da wäre der Name "Livewell" sogar auch passend ironisch !



JETZT weiß ich endlich warum mich mein Nachbar, der Antonio, letzt nach der Größe der Livewell gefragt hat!!! :q:q:q

hehe, ja zerstückelt könnt man da bestimmt jemand mit entsorgen! |supergri


----------



## Lucius (4. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> hehe, ja zerstückelt könnt man da bestimmt jemand mit entsorgen! |supergri




Da spricht der Praktiker! #6


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] war schon immer praktisch veranlagt!

So, livewell nr.2... Hab die falschen matten benutzt, die alte form landt leider auf m müll...
Die alte: 





Die neue, bisher nur aus holz...


----------



## newmie2205 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Ich werde die Platten mit den Profilen vernieten BEVOR ich sie mit Teppich beziehe. Kann man natürlich auch schrauben. Ich mags nämlich auch nicht wenn man die Schrauben sieht. Wenn man die Teppichkanten komplett umlegen will gehts nicht anders, dann muss man die Schrauben sichtbar von aussen anbringen.



Du siehst die Schrauben hinterher nicht, wenn du den Teppich zuerst um die Kanten legst und von aussen schraubst. Die Schrauben verschwinden im Teppich bzw. Holz. Es sei denn du nimmst Monsterschrauben.


----------



## f4mousstrs (7. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich glaube das wird auf die stärke des Teppich und die größe des schraubenkopfs ankommen.  Bei meinem derzeitigen kleinem Gfk Boot habe ich eine plattform mit Rasenteppich bezogen und Nirosparx welche mit 15er Torx geschraubt werden die sieht man aufjedenfall und stören auf wenn die Sonne drauf schein und die bessere Hälfte sich Sonnen will.
Kann mir vorstellen das der Teppich von Mybait dicker ist.
Lg


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> Du siehst die Schrauben hinterher nicht, wenn du den Teppich zuerst um die Kanten legst und von aussen schraubst. Die Schrauben verschwinden im Teppich bzw. Holz. Es sei denn du nimmst Monsterschrauben.



Was für Schrauben und welchen Teppich hast du denn benutzt? Ich habs mal mit nem "standardgroßen" Kopf getestet und den hat man deutlich gesehen! Die Fasern sind so 6-8 mm lang...


----------



## newmie2205 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Was für Schrauben und welchen Teppich hast du denn benutzt? Ich habs mal mit nem "standardgroßen" Kopf getestet und den hat man deutlich gesehen! Die Fasern sind so 6-8 mm lang...



also ich hab auch den mybait-teppich. Verwendet habe ich Torx-Senkkopf-Bohrschrauben 30mm lang, Kopfdurchmesser geschätzt 5mm. Wichtig ist der Senkkopf...

Noch ein Tipp: 
Hau soviel Gewicht wie möglich nach HINTEN! (auch bei AB-Betrieb), das Smarti 150 ist recht eigenwillig konstruiert was Gewichtsverteilung angeht, "je mehr hinten, desto besser". Ich habe nen 100 kg AB, 80 kg Batterien hinten und 20 kg Tank vorne... (das dürfte recht ideal sein bei dem Boot und Ausbau). Ich hatte es mal anders, ich weiß also wovon ich spreche... ;-)


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. September 2015)

Hey...

Wir kennen uns bereits! Du hast mir mal bilder übers bayrische angelforum geschickt! [emoji6]

So viel gewicht hinten? Ich habs gefühl dass das genau falschrum ist...?! Wenns boot im wasser liegt kommt es vorne viel höher wie hinten... Planung bisher ist 30 kg batterie und tank hinten und 50 lg batterie vorne. Ich werds allerdings mit steuerstane fahren, also fahrergewicht ist in der bootsmitte... Naja viel ändern kann ich daran eh nicht mehr [emoji6] 

Hasts boot doch nicht verkauft?

Und was für nen ab hast denn da dran wenn du sagst 100 kg? 40 ps?


----------



## newmie2205 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Habs mir fast gedacht dass du das bist, mit so vielem "Insiderwissen" ;-)

Vorne soll es ja höher kommen, damit weniger Widerstand im Wasser ist, aber natürlich hinten nicht zu tief, weil dann eine Wassersäule entsteht unterm Rumpf, aber mit genügend Power hebts das Heck perfekt raus und vorne hast dann weniger Widerstand...

Habe nen Honda 35PS Viertakt mittlerweile (rar auf dem Markt). Verkauft hab ichs nicht, da ich einen angemessenen Wunschpreis nicht erhalten habe, somit bleibts da und irgendwie ist da grad so ein Hausbau dazwischen gekommen um mich mit so Zeug zu beschäftigen ;-)

Dein Ausbau ist bytheway sehr gut geplant!


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hehe, ja irgendwo muss es ja herkommen! ;-)))

Naja, bin mal gespannt wies bei mir wird, den Umbau kann ich eh nicht mehr ändern, jetzt wird so gebaut wies geplant ist. So schlecht kanns gar nicht werden! :m

Und danke für die Blumen , ich hoffe das zahlt sich am Schluss auch aus!

35 PS Viertakter, nicht schlecht, wusste gar nicht, dass es mal welche gab! Hab schon 2-Takter gefunden, aber auch schon relativ alt... Wieviel kmh schaffst du mit den 5 Pferdchen mehr?

Jo, son kleines Häusleprojekt kann schon mal alles andere in den Schatten stellen! Und... es gibt glaub schlimmeres wie das Smartliner zu behalten! |rolleyes Ok, in deinem Fall wär das andere evtl. wirklich sinnvoller, aber das kann man ja immer nochmal angehen wenn deine 30 qm 1-Zimmer-Wohnung fertig ist... :q:q:q

Das mit den Schrauben im Teppich werd ich übrigens heut abend mal ausprobieren, da bin ich gespannt...


----------



## newmie2205 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> 35 PS Viertakter, nicht schlecht, wusste gar nicht, dass es mal welche gab! Hab schon 2-Takter gefunden, aber auch schon relativ alt... Wieviel kmh schaffst du mit den 5 Pferdchen mehr?



Der Praxisbericht steht noch aus :q Habe noch keine Zeit gefunden, aber ich weiß vom Schwager, auch das 150er ausgebaut (insg. ca. 60kg leichter), dass er in der Spitze mit dem 35er 47kmh schafft. Ich hatte ja nen 30er 4-Stroke Mercury (85kg), da habe ich 38.5 kmh geschafft (zu zweit, glatter See). Ich denke also dass es sich um die 46 kmh einpendeln wird. Aber untenraus merkt man halt den Hubraum ;-)

Wenn du das mit den Schrauben testet, dann wirklich folgender Aufbau: Alfer - umgeschlagener Teppich - Holz - Teppich oben, das ganze mit den beschriebenen Schrauben. Berichte! ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

na, das geht ja immer weiter vorwärts...


Das mit dem Gewicht nach hinten kenn ich eigentlich aber auch anders.

Wenn so "getrimmt" wird, kriegt man als Ergebnis normalerweise recht hartes einsetzen in der Welle.

Und Gewicht nach vorne hilft eigentlich ja gerade bei schwächer motorisierten Booten, um dennoch "über den Berg" ins Gleiten zu kommen...

Normalerweise, wie gesagt!!

Kenne das Boot ja nicht, so dass ich mir da kein Urteil erlauben möchte..

Aber ein gut ausgetrimmtes Boot mit optimaler Gewichtsverteilung (so dass es "gerade" im Wasser liegt) verbraucht normalerweise weniger Sprit und setzt weicher ein.


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Genau, so seh ich das auch. Bisher (im noch unausgebauten Zustand) war folgende Kombi immer die Beste:

Ich und der Tank hinten, große Batterie und 2 Passagiere vorne. So kam ich immer am schnellsten ins gleiten und hatte auch die besten Fahreigenschaften.

Bin gespannt wies im Ausgebauten Zustand aussieht und mit Steuerstand, da ist das bestimmt noch was ganz anderes...


----------



## newmie2205 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

In der Theorie ist das mehr oder weniger richtig, was ihr schreibt, beim meinem Alumacraft V14 zuvor hat das alles so hingehauen.

Ihr dürft nicht den Bugmotor mit seinen 15kg an der Spitze des Bootes vergessen, der wirkt vorne wie ca. 75kg hinten! 
Faustregel vom Gewichtsverhältnis ist (Bug-Mitte-Heck): 5-3-1.

Anbei ein Bild von der Wasserlage meine Bootes, als die Gewichtsverteilung nach "eurer" (und damals auch meiner) Theorie mehr oder weniger ideal war... Das Boot liegt vorne zu schnell im Wasser, damit verbunden ein zu langer Widerstand... Ideal wäre eine Lage wie zB die Nitro-Boote (klar, komplett anderer Bootstyp, aber das erklärt was ich meine)


----------



## f4mousstrs (8. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> Der Praxisbericht steht noch aus :q Habe noch keine Zeit gefunden, aber ich weiß vom Schwager, auch das 150er ausgebaut (insg. ca. 60kg leichter), dass er in der Spitze mit dem 35er 47kmh schafft. Ich hatte ja nen 30er 4-Stroke Mercury (85kg), da habe ich 38.5 kmh geschafft (zu zweit, glatter See). Ich denke also dass es sich um die 46 kmh einpendeln wird. Aber untenraus merkt man halt den Hubraum ;-)
> 
> Wenn du das mit den Schrauben testet, dann wirklich folgender Aufbau: Alfer - umgeschlagener Teppich - Holz - Teppich oben, das ganze mit den beschriebenen Schrauben. Berichte! ;-)



Ich weis das wird dir schmeicheln. Wo ist dein Thread ? 
Mfg


----------



## newmie2205 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



f4mousstrs schrieb:


> Ich weis das wird dir schmeicheln. Wo ist dein Thread ?
> Mfg



Nene, will hier keinem die Show stehlen :q :m

Spaß beiseite, hab nur hier und da Stückwerk-Fotos und aktuelle Bilder hab ich auch net, hab im Moment andere Dinge zu tun ;-)


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ja ok, die Lage der Nitro Boote ist wirklich geil, aber kriegen wir mit den Deep Vs halt wirklich nicht hin.... 

Ich hab mal nen Fehler gemacht und bin in nem Z8 mit 250 PS mitgefahren... Sollte man tunlichst unterlassen wenn man nur nen 30 PS AB an seinem Boot hängen hat!!! :q:q:q

Aktuell fahre ich mit Heck-E-Motor, somit spielt das noch keine große Rolle, aber wer weiß wie schnell sich das ändert. Naja, werd dann sehen wies klappt, zur Not krieg ich dann auch noch Batterien ins Heck verbaut! Oder ich mach einfach die Livewell voll, dann hab ich nochmal 90 kg zusätzlich im Heck! |rolleyes

Sieht übrigens super aus, dein Boot in Action! :m

Und apropos Show stehlen, hier freut sich glaub jeder über Bilder von fertigen Umbauten! Ich könnt ja ein paar Bilder für dich hochladen! |jump:


----------



## newmie2205 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> ch könnt ja ein paar Bilder für dich hochladen! |jump:



Haha  Erlaubnis hiermit erteilt :m Ich müsst erstmal suchen


----------



## jojo2502 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Habt ihr mal an Trimmklappen gedacht?


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Trimmklappen? An nem Aussenborder??? Den trimmst du entweder manuell oder per Powertrim. An so kleinen Booten gibts in der Regel keine Trimmklappen.


----------



## newmie2205 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich glaube, dass Trimmklappen schon Sinn machen würden. Da kommt einfach das Heck bissl schneller raus und das Boot liegt stabiler, und so klein sind die boote nicht mehr, bei einem kompletten fahrgewicht von um die 800kg ;-)


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> Haha  Erlaubnis hiermit erteilt :m Ich müsst erstmal suchen



hehe, ok. Ich hab die hier zuuuuuufällig griffbereit! |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Andy007 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Trimmklappen? An nem Aussenborder??? Den trimmst du entweder manuell oder per Powertrim. An so kleinen Booten gibts in der Regel keine Trimmklappen.



Nicht jeder AB hat Powertrim. Und während der Fahrt per Hand trimmen könnte schwierig werden 
Trimmklappen können daher auch bei kleinen Booten durchaus Sinn machen 

Zurück zum Thema: sehr netter Umbau #6


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Auch wahr! [emoji6]

So, bin grad an den endfüller und spachtelarbeiten für die livewell, morgen wird sie laminiert! Holz ist auch schon geliefert, die woche hab ich was zu tun! [emoji6]


----------



## jojo2502 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

es muß kein Powertrimm sein,es gibt el Trimmklappen für wenig Geld und Du gleitest schneller wie Du ja sagen kannst!!!!


----------



## Stoney0066 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ja, da hast du Recht!

Jetzt aber zurück zum Thema. Gestern habe ich die Trennwachsschicht und den Gelcoat auf die Form aufgebracht. Bilder reich ich nachher nach. Heute abend wird laminiert und morgen kann ich die Livewell entformen. Bin mal schwer gespannt auf die allererste GFK-Form meines Lebens! 

War schon ein Act, die erste Form ist völlig in die Hose gegangen und die 2te ist denk ich mal ganz gut geworden. Auch wenn einiges an Spachtel- und Schleifarbeit nötig war. Perfekt ist sie nicht aber das werden wir sehen wenn sie entformt wurde. Ich hoff nur, dass mir nirgends in der Form der Gelcoat hängen bleibt und ich da nachbessern muss.

Mitlerweile hab ich ein paar Probestücke laminiert (ja, ich weiß, sowas macht man VORHER) und die sind perfekt geworden. Wenns weiter so läuft wie bei den Probeteilen wird wenigstens der Steuerstand später richtig gut! Da isses auch wichtiger, da seh ich die Oberfläche ständig, bei der Livewell ist das ja alles zu vernachlässigen da eigentlich eh nie sichtbar...

So, meld mich heut abend nach m Laminieren wieder...


----------



## Stoney0066 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Was ne scheixx arbeit!!! Also wenn man das nicht ständig macht, macht das echt kein spass! Livewell ist fertig laminiert...










Ob ich mir das mit dem steuerstand auch noch antun will bin ich grad am überlegen... Evtl doch in usa bestellen.... Grummel...


----------



## Chiforce (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Sehe ich da Abreißgewebe?
Und wozu? |kopfkrat


----------



## Lucius (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Bin jetzt auch mit 3/4 der Alu-Unterkonstruktion fertig, das System von Alfer ist schon cool...
Heute Teppich, Springfield-Bases, Traxxis-E-Motor und Kleinkram bestellt....
Nächste Woche wird das restliche Holz zugeschnitten, bezogen und dann bin Ich hoffentlich fertig...:vik:


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ja, du siehst richtig! [emoji6] wollt das mit dem abreisgewebe nur mal ausprobieren, hat keinen tieferen sinn...

Und cool lucius, bin gespannt wies fertig aussieht! Hast n bild vom zwischenstand?


----------



## f4mousstrs (10. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Guten Abend 

Haben wir das mit den schrauben und Teppich schon getestet?
;+


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Leider noch nicht, war heut noch nicht am boot. Werd ich morgen testen und gleich berichten! Aber wenn andy das so schreibt wird das so sein! Auf seinen bildern sieht man ja auch keine einzige schraube...

Also die laminiererei ist nicht mein ding, ich bin ja echt handwerklich begabt aber das macht ohne professionelle hilfe echt kein spass! Entformt hab ich die kiste noch nicht bekommen, die seiten sind frei aber den rest krieg ich nicht ab... Hab heut mit meinem schlosser vom geschäft gesprochen, der schweisst mir das ding aus alu fürn paar euro zusammen, das werd ich machen wenns nix wird. Die spritzwanne auch, die arbeit tu ich mir nicht nochmal an!


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Nutzt jemand von euch Bootsfahrern EINE Batterie als Starter- UND Verbraucherbatterie? Wollte eigentlich nur eine Batterie für beide Zwecke haben, höre jetzt aber immer unterschiedliche Aussagen dazu. Es gäbe Probleme, Echolot wird gestört, etc, pp... Ich habe auch schon gehört, dass das Echolot gestört werden kann wenn man das Licht einschaltet, das an der gleichen Batterie hängt... Jemand sowas schonmal gehört, erlebt? Verbraucher werden doch auf allen "Kauf-"Booten incl. Echo an einer Batterie betrieben, oder?!?


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (11. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Der Betrieb des Echolotes an der Starterbatterie ist grundsätzlich kein Problem wenn der Motor läuft.
Wird er abgeschaltet ist auch das Echolot aus und muss neu gestartet werden(Zündung an). Bei einem Neustart des Motors ist das Echolot auch wieder weg, da der Startvorgang hohen Strom zieht und die anliegende Spannung am Echo dadurch einbricht. D.h. beim Driften: Motor an, Motor aus gilt dann auch für das Echolot. Das kann sehr lästig werden und sollte auf Dauer für das Gerät wenig zuträglich für seine Lebensdauer sein. Deshalb ist eine zusätzliche Stromversorgung für das Echolot empfehlenswert.


----------



## Marco Klann (11. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hi,

unser Linder Boot ist mit einer Starterbatterie im Steuerstand versehen. Hierüber wird der 15 Ps Motor gestartet. Das Echolot, Radio und Beleuchtung sind auch an dieser Batterie angeschlossen. Die Batterie wird über den Motor geladen und den Status der Batterie kann man über die Spannungsanzeige sehen.

*Beim An/Auschalten vom Motor geht bei uns jedenfalls das Echolot nicht aus und muss neu gestartet werden * 

Die Batterie ist eine 65 Ah. 

Nach der Angeltour wird die Batterie von den Verbrauchern mittels Batterietrennschalter getrennt.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Mike-B. (11. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Wenn das Echolot direkt an die Zündung angeschlossen ist ist das denkbar Ungünstig! Würde das Echo aber immer so anschließen das ein Schalter zwischengeschaltet ist damit man es stromlos legen kann!

 Bei der Batterie mußte du beachten das Verbraucherbatterien nicht so hohe Ströme bringen können wie Starterbatterien! Starterbatterien hingegen dürfen nicht nennenswert unter 10 Prozent entladen werden ohne Schaden zu nehmen! Wenn du also als nur eine Batterie für alles haben willst brauchst du entweder eine richtig große Starterbatterie um oberhalb der Entladegrenze zu bleiben oder eine relativ große Verbraucherbatterie um den hohen Startstrom liefern zu können! 

Würde in deinem Fall eine Batterie aus dem Automobilbereich für große Dieselfahrzeuge mit Start-Stop Automatik ins Auge fassen! Die liefern hohe Startströme und sind dafür ausgelegt das sie im Zyklenbetrieb arbeiten!


----------



## newmie2205 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Also ich habe auch die ganzen 12V Verbraucher an einer stinknormalen Auto-Starterbatterie (75Ah) mit hängen. Der Schwager hat das auch so, ebenfalls bis jetzt nie Probleme.

Mein "Kraftwerk" auf meinem Boot sieht so aus:
12V 75Ah Starter/Verbraucherbatterie (CTEK MXS5 Lader)
24V (2x12V) 105AH für die beiden E-Motoren. (2x CTEK MXS 10 Lader)


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ui, das ging ja schnell! Danke Jungs!

Bisher war geplant eine AGM Batterie in der Größenordnung 90 Ah einzusetzen. Das sollte dann ja kein Problem darstellen!

Hat jemand von euch etwas wie Laderegler, Hochspannungsregler oder ähnliches verbaut oder ladet ihr einfach direkt? Schon mal Probleme mit Überladung etc. gehabt?

Batterie wird bei mir auch abends über Hauptschalter getrennt und dann über Automatikladegerät geladen.


----------



## newmie2205 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Eine AGM als Starterbatterie ist so ne Sache... 

Wenn dann nur und unbedingt mit einem Laderegler zwischen Aussenborder und Batterie! Somit ist ein überladen ausgeschlossen, was bei der AGM nicht soooo cool wäre ;-)

Das ist auch der Grund warum ich eine stinknormale Autobatterie genommen habe...


----------



## zokker (11. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hallo Stoney,
ich hab auch nur eine Batterie (AGM 75AH) verbaut. Geladen wird sie nur über den Motor (40 PS AB). Hab auch ein großes Echolot/Plotter (ständig an) und noch einige Verbraucher dran (Radio, TV, Positionslichter, Nachtfahrscheinwerfer, Ladegeräte für Handy, E-Zigarette, Innenbeleuchtung, Motor-PT). Die Ladespannung vom Motor beträgt 15,0 V. Das ist zwar nicht optimal für eine AGM, aber ich hab das schon 5 Jahre so und brauchte die Batterie noch nie nachladen. Ich mach auch ab und zu Touren, da fahr ich 4-5 h am Stück, mit Überladung hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt. (je voller die Batterie wird, um so höher der Innenwiderstand. Sie nimmt dann also keinen Strom mehr ab)
Mein Echo geht beim Starten auch nicht aus und Bordnetzstörungen habe ich auch keine.

Tolle arbeit hast bis jetzt gemacht, Respekt.

Gruß zokker


----------



## Mike-B. (11. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

15 Volt ist für ne AGM aber definitiv nicht gut! Die Dinger dürfen je nach Hersteller nur zwischen 14,2 und 14,4 Volt haben! Das heißt die Batterie wird immer leicht überladen! Da geht das eine oder andere Jahr Lebensdauer bei flöten!

PS: Ne gut geplegte AGM hält normal 8-10 Jahre!


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Danke für die Blumen zokker!  Und natürlich auch an alle anderen für die schnellen Infos!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Laderegler? Kann ich da auch nen Solarregler einbauen? Für AGM ausgelegt natürlich? Die gibts mal deutlich günstiger (30 Euro) wie z.B. eins von Sterling oder ähnliches...


----------



## zokker (11. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Mike-B. schrieb:


> 15 Volt ist für ne AGM aber definitiv nicht gut! Die Dinger dürfen je nach Hersteller nur zwischen 14,2 und 14,4 Volt haben! Das heißt die Batterie wird immer leicht überladen! Da geht das eine oder andere Jahr Lebensdauer bei flöten!
> 
> PS: Ne gut geplegte AGM hält normal 8-10 Jahre!



Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht. Aber ein Laderegler kommt mir definitiv nicht ins Boot. Muß alles so einfach wie`s geht sein. Ich fahre die noch so lang wie es geht und dann sehe ich mal, was es dann gibt.


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ein guter tag! [emoji6] habs geschafft die livewell zu entformen!!! Hätte die wände mal ein bisschen schräg bauen sollen, dann wärs garantiert einfacher gewesen! Aber aus fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich... [emoji6] die form ist allerdings nicht mehr zu gebrauchen! [emoji23]











War grad noch am boot und hab alle kisten eingepasst und die kabelverlegung fertig geplant. Sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## donak (12. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Mir gefällt dein Umbaubericht, deine lamentieren Livewell ist doch klasse geworden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Das ist ja grad das Interessante - der lamentiert nicht sondern machts einfach. :m

Ich bin echt gespannt,  wo zum Schluss die Wasserlinie landen wird /resp. wieviel Freibord übrig bleibt. 

Soll nicht hämisch rüberkommen,  aber es ist ne ziemliche Menge an Material was dort ver- und eingebaut wird. |wavey:


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hehehe 

Danke!

Der unterschied ist echt minimal, selbst mit 4 personen an board war nicht viel unterschied zu erkennen und da war batterie, emotor, und die sitzbänke noch drin. Kenne auch genug bilder von ähnlich ausgebauten smartlinern, das kommt nicht viel weiter runter.

Live von der Baustelle, hab alle borddurchlässe für livewell-auslass, livewellpumpe und tankentlüftung gesetzt:


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hier noch der Schraubentest






Den 8 mm kopf sieht man minimal, den 5 mm kopf 3 cm weiter unten gar nicht!!! Danke Andy!!! [emoji4]


----------



## donak (12. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Das ist ja grad das Interessante - der lamentiert nicht sondern machts einfach. :m



Hehe, ja die liebe Autokorrektur, sollte natürlich laminierte heißen...


----------



## f4mousstrs (12. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hallo gefällt mir sehr gut !#6
Woher hast du die Kunststoffboxen und beklebst du die auch mit Teppich ?
Lg


----------



## Janni77 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Zum Thema Wasserlinie. Das Ding geht echt kaum runter!  Auf dem Foto ist das Boot zusätzlich mit 330Kg beladen . Wenn ich hinten sitze berührt die große sichtbare Sicke grad das Wasser. Wenn vorne noch jemand mit an Bord ist verändert das mal gar nix.


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Das sind esd boxen, bekommst du im netz z.b. Bei auer packaging oder weidinger.eu. Allerdings nur als firma. Hab noch keine für privatkunden gefunden. Da kommt kein teppich rein...


----------



## newmie2205 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Hier noch der Schraubentest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich seh nichtmal den 8mm Kopf  Gern geschehen


----------



## newmie2205 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ganz ehrlich - ich denke mein Boot ist perfekt geworden (ich wüsste jetzt mittlerweile auch nicht, was nicht perfekt ist), aber wenn ich mir deine Mühen ansehe und deine Perfektion ansehe, such ich quasi nach "Fehlern" bei mir   

Vielleicht geht nächstes Jahr mal zusammen ne Tour ?


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hahaha dein Boot ist geil geworden, fang jetzt blos nicht mit sowas an!  [emoji23]

Den kopf sieht man nur wenn man weiß wo er sitzt... [emoji6]

Was für schrauben hast du denn genau benutzt? Selbstschneidende oder hast du vorgebohrt?


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Bei ner tour bin ich dabei!


----------



## newmie2205 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Was für schrauben hast du denn genau benutzt? Selbstschneidende oder hast du vorgebohrt?



Jo, habe selbststschneidende benutzt, geht anfangs bissl "schwerer", weil die ja nicht für Holz gedacht sind, aber wenn sie einmal anziehen, dann gehts ruckzuck...

(auch nicht verrückt machen lassen, wenn die erstmal bissl den Teppich ausfransen, da siehst hinterher gor nix ;-) )


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Da könnt manja auch theoretisch n mini loch vorbohren dass es nicht ausfranst...

Super, danke!


----------



## f4mousstrs (14. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ihr verwendet selbstschneidende Niro Schrauben mit 5mm Kopf als verbindung zwischen Siendruckplatten und Aluprofil? 
Das Alu gehört vergebohrt liege ich da richtig oder scheidet sich das zeug da auch rein ??
;+
lg


----------



## newmie2205 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Das schneidet sich relativ easy rein ;-), ohne Vorbohren


----------



## allegoric (14. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich verfolge den Umbaubericht auch schon gefühlt seit einer Ewigkeit, wobei die Fortschritte schneller gehen, wie man lesen kann. Echt toll wie du das hinbekommst!

Jetzt hätte ich aber noch eine Frage: Wie hast du die Löcher in der Bordwand gesetzt für die Bilge etc. und abgedichtet? Das schaut richtig super aus.


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Naja, für mich fühlt es sich andersrum an! Aber schön wenns so rüberkommt! ))

Zu den löchern:

Einfach angezeichnet und lochbohrer durchgejagt... ;-) bisher sind sie noch nicht abgedichtet, wird aber mit pantera marinekleber passieren, aussen und innen an die verschraubung, bzw auf das gewinde.


----------



## zorra (14. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Bin gespannt ob die Gewichtsverteilung passt....oh hab gerade gesehen du baust einen Steuerstand über die Mitte nach vorne dat kann klappen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Grad wenns mal läuft muss mein baustrahler verrecken... Ohne licht schafft sichs leider schlecht, so hatte madamme heut mal wieder bissl mehr von mir, auch nicht schlecht! [emoji6] 

Livewell hab ich aber schon mal provisorisch eingebaut bekommen vor dem "sonnenuntergang"! ;-)


----------



## allegoric (15. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Naja, für mich fühlt es sich andersrum an! Aber schön wenns so rüberkommt! ))
> 
> Zu den löchern:
> 
> Einfach angezeichnet und lochbohrer durchgejagt... ;-) bisher sind sie noch nicht abgedichtet, wird aber mit pantera marinekleber passieren, aussen und innen an die verschraubung, bzw auf das gewinde.



Wie hast du die Löcher so sauber hinein bekommen?


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Mit sowas hier


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Oder bei Bohrungen bis ~5cm mit nem Stufenbohrer.


----------



## f4mousstrs (16. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

#6Livewell gefällt mir sehr gut#6

Kommt am Boden direkt der Teppich oder kommt da noch eine Platte?
Lg


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Da kommt noch ne platte drüber. 

Livewell ist komplett fertig und eingebaut! [emoji4]


----------



## newmie2205 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Warum noch ne Platte auf dem Boden? Bei mir hab ich einfach die Ablaufrinne mit dem 2-3mm dicken Alublech ausgeklebt, Teppich drüber und fertig.

Und noch ein Tipp: Nimm auf jeden Fall Schlauchklemmen! Du ahnst nicht, was für Kräfte da entstehen können!


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Das ist natürlich auch ne idee, muss ich mir mal überlegen...

Die schläuche werden alle noch befestigt, das ist bisher nur provisorisch! Keine Angst, will ja nicht absaufen!!! ;-)))


----------



## newmie2205 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Klar - sind 10-15 kg die man sich spart ;-)


----------



## Andy007 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Was los??? Werftstreik?? |kopfkrat
|supergri


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Naja so ähnlich... Wochenende weg gewesen und mittwoch auto geschrottet... [emoji35] Aber es geht voran! Werd heut abend paar neue bilder einstellen! [emoji4]


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

So, jetzt komm ich auch endlich mal wieder zum arbeiten und schreiben. Die Unterkonstruktion ist mitlerweile seitlich vorschraubt und am boden verklebt und vernietet.











Bilder mit Schrauben hab ich irgendwie keine gemacht... [emoji6]

Unter die Kisten hab ich noch Holz unterbaut










Rohre für die Elektrik und die ersten Kabel sind auch schon verlegt, der Rest kommt am Schluss...














Und endlich ist die erste plattform drin, jetzt sieht man endlich mal wieder nen fortschritt! [emoji4]










Morgen gehts mit dem Holz weiter und dann kommt endlich der Teppich rein! Und jetzt gehts erst mal ins Bett... [emoji6]


----------



## allegoric (27. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Wie machst du das eigentlich mit dem Verschrauben auf Aluminium? Ich dächte mal gehört zu haben, dass Edelstrahlschrauben in Alu, die Gewinde / Bohrloch bei Kontakt ausfressen. Hast du da eine Lösung?


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Gute Frage! Darüber hab ich nicht nachgedacht. Hab jetzt gelesen dass das eher im Salzwasser zu Problemen führt. Hat da jemand erfahrung mit?

Hintere Plattform, 3 Seitenwände und der Deckel vom Rutenfach sind jetzt auch drin...


----------



## Lucius (27. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Sehr Geil!

Ich hatte jetzt gerade das Problem, dadurch das Ich das ganze am Steg liegend umbauen musste nicht so genau arbeiten konnte , da ich ja keine Wasserwaage einsetzen konnte und auch im Boot kaum rechte Winkel sind:
Als Ich jetzt die Beckel von den Seitenfächern angepasst habe, war das hintere Aluprofil tiefer als das vordere wo die Klappe aufliegt....und es schließt nicht ganz genau an die Platten vom Sitz hinten und der Plattform vorne an, was Ich gerade etwas schade finde, aber wohl einfach mit meinen Möglichkeiten, auch Handwerklich nicht besser zu lösen war....

Ich stell die Tage auch mal ein paar Bilder rein wenn Ich das letzte Finetuning gemacht habe, ist aber nicht Ansatzweise so beeindruckend wie dein Umbau! #6


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Bei mir ist halt der vorteil, dass ich die profile links und rechts verbaut habe. Da kann man gar nicht mehr höher oder tiefer kommen. Und ich arbeit halt in der Halle. Du hast das alles am Steg gemacht??? Respekt! NIEMALS hätte ich das da drausen machen wollen... Auf dem wackligen Boot? Oh je... [emoji6] Bin auf Bilder gespannt! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Mein lieber Schwan - nu gehts aber vorwärts - kann ich ja fast schon die Akkus für die Kamera laden ;-))


----------



## Lucius (28. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist halt der vorteil, dass ich die profile links und rechts verbaut habe. Da kann man gar nicht mehr höher oder tiefer kommen. Und ich arbeit halt in der Halle. Du hast das alles am Steg gemacht??? Respekt! NIEMALS hätte ich das da drausen machen wollen... Auf dem wackligen Boot? Oh je... [emoji6] Bin auf Bilder gespannt! [emoji4][emoji106]




Und immer 20 min fahrt zum See, da lernst du nach kurzer Zeit nichts mehr zu vergessen,...;-)


----------



## f4mousstrs (28. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

#6 Ahhhh gefällt mir jetzt schon sehr gut.


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Lucius schrieb:


> Und immer 20 min fahrt zum See, da lernst du nach kurzer Zeit nichts mehr zu vergessen,...;-)




Ohje, wenn ich mir überleg was ich so alles in der halle rumstehen hab!!! Hast du nen LKW??? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lucius (28. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Ohje, wenn ich mir überleg was ich so alles in der halle rumstehen hab!!! Hast du nen LKW??? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Nee, aber einen Tankstellenpächter der mich mittlerweile seelig lächelnd grüßt und beim Vornamen nennt.....:c


----------



## mahoe (29. September 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hallo 
ich lese hier fleißig mit. Ich habe auch ein Aluboot und daran ein bissel geschraubt, aber nicht so perfekt wie es hier zu sehen ist. Zu deiner Frage mit den Schrauben, ich habe V4A genommen und bis heute sieht alles noch gut aus, allerdings war mein Boot noch nicht im Salzwasser, soll aber auch gehn.


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Super, danke für den tip! Das zeug schau ich mir mal an!

Die aussenhaut hat kein kontakt mit edelstahl, da passiert nix...

Es geht nur um die verbindung der alu-innenkonstruktion und die befestigung vom holz auf der alukonstruktion...


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ab wird nicht verbolzt.

Wie gesagt, es geht nur um die verbindung von aluelementen im innenraum...


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

So, feierabend für heute... Betzt gibts auch endlich mal wieder ein paar bilder! Die Seitenwände waren Stress pur, aber hat sich gelohnt! Sind noch nicht ganz fertig, aber sieht schon gut aus!
Die klappen aussägen war dagegen relativ easy, aufwändig aber deutlich einfacher wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Reschpekt!!!!!!!!


----------



## newmie2205 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Wenn ich mir deine letzten Bilder so ansehe, v. a. die mit geschlossenen Fächern, so vermute ich, dass du bei den Klappen der Fächer zu wenig Materiel entfernt hast, für den Fall das du den Teppich auf beiden Seiten (Klappe und fixes Holz) umschlägst.
Hast du das mal getestet? 
Bei mir wars damals so dass ich gut 0,7-1cm an jeder Seite der Klappe entfernt habe, damit sich der Deckel gscheid schliessen lässt.


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Du siehst absolut richtig! [emoji6] die deckel sind bisher nur ausgeschnitten, abtragen muss ich sie noch. Nach dem letzten messen müssen ca 7 mm weg. Ist in den ausschnitt aber schon alles mit eingerechnet.

Hast du auf der unterseite der klappen noch was ausgespart für den teppich? Wenn die klappen nur aufliegen dürften die doch n stückchen höher kommen wie die verschraubten platten, oder? Oder tritt sich das runter?


----------



## newmie2205 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich habe die verschraubten Platten auch zuerst mit Teppich umgeschlagen (logischerweise nicht komplett, sondern nur paar cm), und dann verschraubt, damit eben dieses Problem nicht entsteht ;-) Ausserdem sind die Klappen bei mir auch unten komplett mit Teppich bezogen...


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ja genau, so will ichs ja auch machen. Aber durch die verschraubung drückt sich ja der teppich zw alu und holz zusammen und theoretisch müssten dann die klappen paar mm höher kommen?! Aber der teppich unter den klappen drückt sich wahrscheins durchs drauf rumlaufen auch runter oder?


----------



## newmie2205 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Aber der teppich unter den klappen drückt sich wahrscheins durchs drauf rumlaufen auch runter oder?



So isses - sieht dann so aus, wenns geöffnet ist ;-)


----------



## f4mousstrs (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Was hast du bei den stauklappen für griffe geplant?. Und hast du schlösser auch vorgesehen?


----------



## Stoney0066 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



f4mousstrs schrieb:


> Was hast du bei den stauklappen für griffe geplant?. Und hast du schlösser auch vorgesehen?




Für die klappen die abgeschlossen werden sollen diese hier, gibts beim segelladen für ca. 8 euro:






Und für die anderen klappen diese muschelgriffe in schwarz aus dem möbelzubehör. Kosten knapp über einen euro:






Hätte gerne die von perko verbaut, die auch auf den tracker und nitro booten verbaut sind, aber die waren mir schlicht und ergreifend zu teuer...


----------



## nostradamus (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hi,

ich bin auch gerade dabei ein Boot zu restaurieren und habe ganz interressiert mir dein thema durch gelesen und bin schon begeistert! :vik: 

Kannst du mir eine bezugsquelle für die nöpfe nennen?

danke

mario


----------



## Stoney0066 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

[emoji4] danke!

Du meinst die muschelgriffe? Die sind von dasfenster.de


----------



## nostradamus (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Klasse danke!


----------



## f4mousstrs (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Die oberen sind abschließbar? Link hast du nicht zufällig?
Lg


----------



## newmie2205 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hey - 
ich habe die gleichen abschließbaren Griffe wie du auch verbauen willst. Wenn ich nochmal bauen würde, würde ich keine abschließbaren mehr nehmen, aus dem einfachen Grund, ich schließe die eh nie ab 

Und wenn sie abgeschlossen sind reicht bei diesen Dingern ein beherztes Anreissen und die Dinger lösen sich auf... Wenn du aus Sicherheitsgründen etwas Abschließbares willst, dann investier Geld dafür ;-) ...


----------



## Janni77 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich finde die gezeigten Griffe haben auf dem Boden bzw liegend montiert keinen wirklichen Sinn. Was sich da an Wasser sammelt und mehr oder weniger schnell Durchsickert ist doch doof.


----------



## newmie2205 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Janni77 schrieb:


> Wasser sammelt und mehr oder weniger schnell Durchsickert ist doch doof.



Wasser sammeln: ja, durchsickern: nein.


----------



## Janni77 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

na die Muschelgriffe mit Verschlussmechanik sind alle nicht dicht. Das durch die geschlossene Muschel nichts durchsickert ist klar, aber bei Regen da die Pfützen zu haben ist auch nicht meins. Aber das ist halt Geschmacksache


----------



## barschjäger78 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

@Stoney,saubere Arbeit , solltest dich selbständig machen ! 
Mach weiter so , man findet jede Menge Inspiration ! 

mfg Icke


----------



## barschjäger78 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> In der Theorie ist das mehr oder weniger richtig, was ihr schreibt, beim meinem Alumacraft V14 zuvor hat das alles so hingehauen.
> 
> Ihr dürft nicht den Bugmotor mit seinen 15kg an der Spitze des Bootes vergessen, der wirkt vorne wie ca. 75kg hinten!
> Faustregel vom Gewichtsverhältnis ist (Bug-Mitte-Heck): 5-3-1.
> ...



Schickes Boot , gefällt ihm auch, was hast du für Rutenhalter verbaut !?
Wenn ich das richtig sehe über den Bootsrand verbaut !? 

mfg icke


----------



## newmie2205 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



barschjäger78 schrieb:


> Schickes Boot , gefällt ihm auch, was hast du für Rutenhalter verbaut !?
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe über den Bootsrand verbaut !?
> 
> mfg icke



wenn du die dinger auf dem bild unten meinst, das sind die hier: http://www.driftmaster.com/accessories.html 

"Driftmaster Tip Saver [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]#2160".

Is ne Spielerei, gibt aber nix geileres ;-) Muss man halt aus den USA importieren (habs damals von Driftmaster direkt bekommen, das machen die aber glaub ich nicht mehr).




Zum Schleppen habe ich die hier:

http://www.driftmaster.com/Rodholders.html

"Driftmaster Long Sterm Rod Holders, Pro Series". Gibt NICHTS stabileres zum Schleppen, wenn man alles richtig befestigt.
[/FONT]


----------



## Stoney0066 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Danke für die blumen jungs!

Die rutenhalter von newmie gibts übrigens auch bei mybait zu kaufen!

Ich hab die abschliesbaren griffe nur aus versicherungstechnischen gründen. Das boot liegt bei mir die ganze zeit im wasser. Zwar im abgeschlossenen hafen aber man weiß ja nie! Klar sind die gleich aufgebrochen aber besser so wie gar nicht... Die meisten werden eh immer offen bleiben, aber rutenfach, echolot und köderboxen werden abgeschlossen.

Heute war sozusagen "richtfest"!  holz ist komplett fertig...
Sieht jetzt schon geil aus, freu mich schon so drauf wenns endlich fertig ist!!!

Bin auch grad irgendwie bissl stolz auf mich... Hätt vor 3 monaten noch nicht gedacht dass es so gut wird! ))


----------



## barschjäger78 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

@newmie, genau die meinte ich danke ! 
@Stoney, du kannst auch stolz auf dich sein ! 

bis später


----------



## tomsen83 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Erstmal großes Lob. Sieht sehr gut aus! Aber überdenke nochmal die Position der hinteren Base. Bei nem AB mit Pinne verrengst du dich doch beim steuern?! Ich würde sie leicht versetzt anbringen...


----------



## -Lukas- (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Es soll wenn ich mich recht erinnere ein Steuerstand verbaut werden denke ich?


Toller Ausbau bis jetzt schonmal!

Wie machst du das mit dem E-Motor? Was ist da vorgesehen? Bug und Heckmotor? Wo willst du den platzieren, links oder rechts vom Außenborder?


Habe bei mir auch letzten Monat einen verbaut, habe mich nach dem Probesitzen unterm Carport für die linke Seite vom Motor von hinten gesehen entschieden. Sitze auch mittig im Boot, möchte (beim Vertikalangeln) ja die Rute in der rechten Hand haben und den Motor mit der linken steuern, also nach backbord heraus fischen.


----------



## tomsen83 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Einfach hinten zwei Bases verbauen eine für emotor und eine fürs fahren mit dem AB


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. Oktober 2015)

Jup, boot wird irgendwann mit steuerstand gefahren... Das wird aber aufs frühjahr verschoben, ich muss leider aus der halle raus. Ich verbau noch einezusätzliche base in der von hinten gesehen linken klappe über der livewell. Dort sitz ich dann zum fahren und zum fischen auf der mittigen. Emotor kommt nach hinten links, wobei ich mich im nachhinein ärgere nicht gleich nen bugmotor genommen zu haben... Aber das kommt irgendwann später. Ist alles so gebaut dass ich die motoren ohne stress irgendwann grad tauschen kann... Ich bin auch hauptsächlich am vertikalen, linke hand emotor und rechte hand rute... Und noch nen zusätzlichen scotty rutenhalter für ne tote rute...


----------



## donak (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Sieht echt klasse aus. Da kannst du zu Recht stolz auf dich sein.


----------



## alex.kigitovic (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Echt geil geworden. Dickes Lob für den tollen Ausbau. Und danke das du uns drann teilhaben läßt.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vanner (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Super geworden der Umbau, steckt ne Menge Arbeit drin. 
 Nur gut, daß du nicht schon früher aus der Halle raus mußtest, dann währst du bestimmt noch nicht so weit gekommen.


----------



## nostradamus (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hi,

hab noch nee frage bzgl.des verbauten Holzes, da ich es nirgends gefunden habe. 

Welches Holz hast du verwendt
Welche Stärke des Holzes..

Danke

mario


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Danke jungs! Das holz sind handelsübliche siebdruckplatten in 15 mm stärke. 12 geht auch. Bekommst du in jedem bauhaus oder holzfachhandel plattenweise


----------



## nostradamus (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hi,

klasse und danke!


----------



## Lucius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Geil! Was anders kann Ich nicht sagen!
Bin mal gespannt auf die Optik mit Teppich, das ist ja immer nochmal ein Extrakick.....:m


----------



## barschjäger78 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Die rutenhalter von newmie gibts übrigens auch bei mybait zu kaufen!

Die kann ich bei my bait nicht finden  ! |bigeyes ?????


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Meinte vermutlich die:

https://www.mybait.de/springfield-3er-rutenhalter-mit-spanngurt

Kannst dir aber auch mal die anschauen:

http://www.bootsbedarf-nord.de/Ange...ngelrutenaufbewahrung-fuer-3-Ruten::6101.html

https://www.raubfischjagd.de/docume...rkley-horizontal-Rod-Rack-Rutenhalter-4-R.jpg

http://www.bootsbedarf-nord.de/Ange....html?XTCsid=f7f05365555847852c45d29b7138ca03

https://www.raubfischjagd.de/berkle...tenhalter/angebote/a-1016071/?ReferrerID=3.00


Aber sowas ist auch schnell selbst gebaut.

Für vorne und Mitte klappen die ganz passabel:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Portable-Fly-Fishing-tool-Magnetic-Car-Rod-Holder-Fishing-rod-holder/32303200323.html?ws_ab_test=201556_1,201527_3_71_72_73_74_75_76,201560_1


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich glaub er meinte den 3er halter zum aufstecken. Habs falsch gesehen, bei mybait gibts nur den scotty 3er halter... 
https://www.mybait.de/scotty-triple-rod-holder-mount-257

Aber evtl passen da auch die rutenhalter von railblaza
https://www.mybait.de/railblaza-g-holder-fuer-bis-zu-50-mm-durchmesser-schwarz


----------



## barschjäger78 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

danke euch beiden, aber die suche ich 
http://www.driftmaster.com/accessories.html ! 

Davon habe ich 2 stück zur Zeit, während der Fahrt alles super, aber wenn ich ne 2te Rute an Bord habe und es ans Angel geht gibts es schnell mal nen tüdel ! :q
Muss mir wohl selber was basteln , ich werde berichten wenn es soweit ist ! 

mfg icke


----------



## newmie2205 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



barschjäger78 schrieb:


> danke euch beiden, aber die suche ich
> http://www.driftmaster.com/accessories.html !
> 
> Davon habe ich 2 stück zur Zeit, während der Fahrt alles super, aber wenn ich ne 2te Rute an Bord habe und es ans Angel geht gibts es schnell mal nen tüdel ! :q
> ...



Machs dir einfacher und bestells hier :
http://www.basspro.com/Driftmaster-Tip-Saver/product/1310301306243/

Nimm die Offset Version, dann ist es außerbords...

;-)


----------



## Lucius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Du wolltest ja mal Fotos von meinem Umbau sehen, Ich poste nur zwei - das erste und das letzte - alles dazwischen ist mir zu peinlich, weil man da den Pfusch sieht :m

Ist ne ganz andere Liga als dein Umbau , aber vielleicht wird das ja auch nicht mein letzter sein - who knows....|rolleyes:g|supergri


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ja macht doch nix! Ist doch trotzdem super geworden! Vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass du alles am wasser gemacht hast!!! Glückwunsch, sieht toll aus!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Da müsste man bald mal nen Wettbewerb ausschreiben ;-)


----------



## Lucius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Dank euch,...#h
Zugegebenermaßen, ein bissl Stolz bin Ich schon....#6|stolz:

(Ich hab Boot gemacht, Wilson!)


----------



## nostradamus (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da müsste man bald mal nen Wettbewerb ausschreiben ;-)



Ist jetzt ein neuer wettbewerb geboren thomas|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla::vik:


----------



## nostradamus (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Lucius schrieb:


> Du wolltest ja mal Fotos von meinem Umbau sehen, Ich poste nur zwei - das erste und das letzte - alles dazwischen ist mir zu peinlich, weil man da den Pfusch sieht :m
> 
> Ist ne ganz andere Liga als dein Umbau , aber vielleicht wird das ja auch nicht mein letzter sein - who knows....|rolleyes:g|supergri



hi geiles Boot! Hut ab!  Kannst stolz auf dich sein!#6


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir gehts auch voran, zwar nur in kleinen schritten, aber es geht dem ende zu! Die ausschnitte für die bases sind drin und für die instrumente hinten auch... 



















Und ein bisschen was für die ohren ist auch vorhin angekommen! [emoji6][emoji344]


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Lucius schrieb:


> Dank euch,...#h
> 
> Zugegebenermaßen, ein bissl Stolz bin Ich schon....#6|stolz:
> 
> ...




Na das will ich auch hoffen! Ist doch geil geworden!


----------



## nostradamus (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

wasist das neben der paneele?


----------



## Marcello88 (14. Oktober 2015)

Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Danke jungs! Das holz sind handelsübliche siebdruckplatten in 15 mm stärke. 12 geht auch. Bekommst du in jedem bauhaus oder holzfachhandel plattenweise



Hey - erstmal hut ab - tolle Boot und toller umbaubericht . Habe mit Freude alles gelesen. 

Da ich nun auch mein Boot ein bissl umbauen möchte und mir ein paar Inspirationen hier aus dem Thread geholt habe wollte ich nur mal kurz wissen ob das Holz was verwendet wurde sehr stabil ist und man da gut drauf stehen kann ? Oder wird es durch deine Konstruktion sehr gut gestützt ? Ich würde das alles ohne Konstrukt zusammen bauen wollen um eine Casting Plattform zu erschaffen


----------



## f4mousstrs (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Schätze das ist 1xbilgepumpen - schalter und 1x 12v steckdose sowie 1x usb. Für zb. Handykabel.
Das untere sieht aus wie eine kleine leuchte.
Hoffe ich hab kein mist verzapft.
Lg


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Da ich nun auch mein Boot ein bissl umbauen möchte und mir ein paar Inspirationen hier aus dem Thread geholt habe wollte ich nur mal kurz wissen ob das Holz was verwendet wurde sehr stabil ist und man da gut drauf stehen kann ? Oder wird es durch deine Konstruktion sehr gut gestützt ? Ich würde das alles ohne Konstrukt zusammen bauen wollen um eine Casting Plattform zu erschaffen


Wie willste das ohne Unterbau machen?
Stabil genug sind die Siebdruckplatten allemal (wenn man entsprechende Stärke nimmt).


----------



## mekongwels (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Alles Klasse!!
Aber Hammer wird`s erst wenn der Teppich drauf ist!
Weiter so!


----------



## Lucius (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Wie willste das ohne Unterbau machen?
> Stabil genug sind die Siebdruckplatten allemal (wenn man entsprechende Stärke nimmt).




Mein Boot war als Ich es gekauft habe ziemlich "verbastelt"....

Der ursprüngliche Erstbesitzer hat die Castingplattform auch einfach nur auf die vordere Sitzbank geschraubt und dann nur mittig vorne am Bug in der Kielstrebe die Plattform von oben nochmal mit einem aufgebogenen Winkel festgeschraubt...
Ansonsten konnte die Siebdruckplatte ja nirgendwo hin weg rutschen...

Hat wohl Jahre gehalten , aber schön ist anders.....|bigeyes

Mir war das auch viel zu viel verschenkter Stauraum...

Ich hab da jetzt meinen Traxxis drunter, am Rumpf angekettet und mit abschließbarer Klappe.....während des Angelns passt da die Persening drunter - machte für mich so vorher keinen Sinn #d

Und die Alukonstruktion mit dem Alfer-System ist echt einfach, aber halt nicht billig - nur die Zeitersparnis dadurch ist ernorm!#6


----------



## nostradamus (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



f4mousstrs schrieb:


> Schätze das ist 1xbilgepumpen - schalter und 1x 12v steckdose sowie 1x usb. Für zb. Handykabel.
> Das untere sieht aus wie eine kleine leuchte.
> Hoffe ich hab kein mist verzapft.
> Lg



leuchte das kann gut sein! Wo bekommt man so eine Leuchte? Ist sie gut und leuchtet sie den steuerstand genügend aus?;+


----------



## Marcello88 (14. Oktober 2015)

Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Wie willste das ohne Unterbau machen?
> Stabil genug sind die Siebdruckplatten allemal (wenn man entsprechende Stärke nimmt).




Also ich hatte vor aus den siebdruckplatten zwei "Kästen" zu bauen. So das man darauf stehen kann.


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Alsoooo...

Ja, das habt ihr richtig erkannt! ;-) Bilgepumpenschalter, LED Leuchte, USB- und Zigarettenanzünder. Die Leuchte gibts beim Segelladen.de und kostet glaub 12 Euro. Die USB Dinger gibts bei Amazon für 12 Euro. Ich habe hinten und vorne jeweils links und rechts eine Leuchte verbaut. Für den Zweck der Bodenbeleuchtung und mal was zusammenbasteln reichts auf jeden Fall. Habs aber noch nicht mit allen auf dem Boot bei Dunkelheit getestet.

Drunter kommt noch eine 3,5 mm Klinken und USB verlängerung fürs Radio, die ist aber noch nicht da...

Die Siebdruckplatten sind je nach Stärke mega stabil! Ohne Unterbau kommt halt ganz auf die Fläche an. Bei mir bewegt sich bei 60x40 cm gar nix, allerdings auf allen 4 Kanten unterbaut. Hinten die Base ist nur auf 2 Seiten unterbaut, die kommt 1 mm runter wenn man sich draufsetzt... Aber da wird nie was passieren!

Zu den Kästen... wie groß sollen die werden? Und warum ohne Unterkonstruktion? Mit Alu drunter kannst du viel dünneres Holz nehmen und sparst einiges an Gewicht...

Aber rein schätzungsweise könntest du auf nem 80x60 Deckel in 15 mm locker stehen. Das kriegste glaub nicht kaputt...

Ich hätt noch ne Elektrikfrage an die Profis...

Landanschluss ja oder nein?

Ich muss das Ladegerät über CEE Stecker am Steg nutzen. Jetzt gibts 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. CEE Steckdose fest einbauen, aber dann gilt Vorschrift und ich müsste Sie vom Fachmann abnehmen lassen, FI einbauen und mit dem Boot erden. Will ich eigentlich nicht... Korrosionsförderung, etc...

2. Einfach normalen Schukostecker vom Ladegerät an CEE Adapter hängen und am Steg anschließen...

Wie habt ihr das bei euch gelöst?


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

So wird das ganze übrigens vorne in der Spitze aussehen...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Also ich würde am Boot ne MagCode Buchse einbauen und ans Ladegerät den MagCode Stecker. Spart dir den Aufwand und du bist auf der "sicheren" Seite.
Dann das Ladegerät eben irgenwo griffbereit verstauen. 

Wobei, wenn ich es bei einem Boot der Größe zu tun hätte, würde ich vermutlich Anschluss & Ladegerät in nem IP68 Gehäuse irgendwo verbauen und fertig. So lange nicht weiter auf dem Boot verteilt wird und es anständig gemacht ist, hätte ich da gar keine Bedenken.


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ladegerät ist in ner wasserdichten Kiste verbaut. Landanschluss hängt nur am Ladegerät, sonst hängt da nichts dran... Alles andere hängt an der Batterie. Ich hatte überlegt das Kabel mit Schukostecker über einen Schlauch aus der Kiste zu führen und hinter der vorderen Wand in einem Kästchen hinter einer Klappe aufzubewahren, die ich bei Bedarf öffne, das Kabel in die CEE Kupplung stecke und gut...


----------



## Marcello88 (16. Oktober 2015)

Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Alsoooo...
> 
> Ja, das habt ihr richtig erkannt! ;-) Bilgepumpenschalter, LED Leuchte, USB- und Zigarettenanzünder. Die Leuchte gibts beim Segelladen.de und kostet glaub 12 Euro. Die USB Dinger gibts bei Amazon für 12 Euro. Ich habe hinten und vorne jeweils links und rechts eine Leuchte verbaut. Für den Zweck der Bodenbeleuchtung und mal was zusammenbasteln reichts auf jeden Fall. Habs aber noch nicht mit allen auf dem Boot bei Dunkelheit getestet.
> 
> ...



Ich muss das alles erstmal in Ruhe ausmessen .. Dann kann ich dir sagen wie groß die werden sollen


----------



## Stoney0066 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Nach 2 tagen betriebsausflug und junggesellenabschied gings heute mit leichtem kater an den teppich! Ich hab vorher noch nie teppich verlegt, dafür ist es echt toll geworden! [emoji4] jetzt gehts so langsam dem ende zu...


----------



## magut (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Einfach nur geil was hier gezeigt wird!#6
schade, dass du bald fertig wirst:c ich liebe diesen tread
LG
Mario


----------



## ABI-Angler (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Auch von mir ein dickes LIKE, einfach SPITZE.  #r


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

[emoji4] danke jungs! Aber ein boot wird niemals fertig, da geht immer noch was! [emoji6]

Und im frühjahr kommt noch steuerstand und lack, da gibts dann auch noch was zu lesen! Dafür hab ich jetzt leider keine zeit mehr...


----------



## nostradamus (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

hi,

ich kann mich nur anschließen! Klasse bericht und perfekt Tipps! 

Danke

mario


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Voll geil! Super Thread. Bin echt Fan. Dein Boot ist echt toll geworden!


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Danke! [emoji4] aber ist ja noch gar nicht fertig!!! [emoji6]

Hier noch ein paar bilder der letzten tage... 























Komm leider grad nicht viel zum schreiben, bissl im stress grad... Aufstehn, arbeiten, danach ans boot und von dort direkt ins bett... Und grad noch krank... 

Kabel sind jetzt alle drin, muss noch paar bilder machen. Jetzt kommt grad der restliche teppich rein. Ein kumpel macht mir noch paar edelstahlblenden für die instrumente, schöne scheixx arbeit die dinger komplett zu vermessen und zu zeichnen dass der laser das später richtig ausschneiden kann! Naja... Wer schön sein will muss leiden! [emoji23]






















Echolothalter ist auch drin und die ersten 2 wände sind mit teppich bezogen! War allerdings etwas dämlich... Die wand vor dem rutenfach wollte ich eigentlich von beiden seiten beziehen... Das ist mir blöderweise erst wieder 5 stunden NACH dem beziehen eingefallen!!! Naja, jetzt muss ich irgendwie n stück teppich dazwischen basteln... Wird schon irgendwie nach was aussehen! Is ja zumm glück innen, da isses nicht ganz so tragisch... 

Freu mich auf jeden Fall wenn der kahn endlich schwimmt! Bin grad in so ner "so langsam kein bock mehr" phase... Aber jetzt sinds zum glück nur noch tage! Also absehbar... 

Gut nacht jungs, morgen gehts weiter!


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

So, feierabend für heut! Heute hab ich endlich den radio testen können! Ergebnis: sehr guter kauf!!! [emoji4] 

Und ein bisschen teppich ist auch noch rein gekommen!


















Und zwischendurch haben wir noch kurz das "große" boot aus m wasser geholt! [emoji6]


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Geht leider gerade nur schrittweise voran. Habe hinten an 2 ecken zu niedrig gebaut, da muss ich noch was korrigieren... Ansonsten sind schon paar klappen fertig und vorne die verkleidung der bugspitze auch...

Die ausschnitte vorne sind für licht, usb und zigarettenanzünder und schalter...


----------



## RayZero (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

So geil das Boot - würde Geld bei mir keine Rolle spielen würd ich dir ein hübsches Sümmchen zahlen wenn du mir auch sowas baust  ... Als Fachinformatiker ist man rein vom Beruf her jetzt nicht mit handwerklichen Fähigkeiten gesegnet #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Deswegen zeigt ers doch hier Schritt für Schritt, dass handwerkliche Deppen - auch ich gehöre absolut dazu - das auch mal nachbauen könnten ;-)))

Danke, Stoney, das sieht doch alles schon richtig klasse aus!


----------



## Carpdr (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hallo Stoney,

ein Super Bericht und Boot sieht traumhaft aus.

Sag mal, was hast Du für einen Echolothalter montiert.
Der gefällt mir sehr gut. Will an meinem Boot auchd das Echolot fest installieren und suche dafür noch einen erschwinglichen, guten Halter

Danke und Gruß aus dem Rheinland
Stefan


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



RayZero schrieb:


> So geil das Boot - würde Geld bei mir keine Rolle spielen würd ich dir ein hübsches Sümmchen zahlen wenn du mir auch sowas baust  ... Als Fachinformatiker ist man rein vom Beruf her jetzt nicht mit handwerklichen Fähigkeiten gesegnet #d




Hehehe, naja ich bin it-kaufmann von beruf! Eigentlich auch nicht viel besser! [emoji23] aber bin durch vater und opa irgendwie mit handwerklichen fähigkeiten gesegnet worden... Was allerdings auch mal ein fluch sein kann... Wie du kannst tapezieren, laminat legen und streichen? Wann hast du mal zeit??? [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]

Und falls jemand infos braucht wie ich was gemacht hab, einfach fragen!

Der echolothalter ist von scotty

https://www.mybait.de/scotty-fishfinder-swivel-post-272

der wird einfach in nen scotty rutenhalter 

https://www.mybait.de/scotty-flush-deck-mounting-bracket-244

gesteckt und ist dreh und arretierbar. Dazu hab ich noch nen beweglichen arm, der ist aber noch auf keinem bild zu sehen. 

https://www.mybait.de/scotty-gear-head-mount-extender-429

Kann man dann halt alles flexibel montieren wenn man mehrere rutenhalter bases auf dem boot montiert hat...


----------



## Carpdr (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hi Stoney,

vielen Dank für die Infos

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## JasonP (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Echt Top, die Berichterstattung!

Ich bin nur mal gespannt, wenn Stoney uns verrät wieviel er ca. in die Umbaumaßnahmen gesteckt hat.


----------



## JungausHamburg (3. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

interessant und geil gemacht Hut ab und Respekt #6
 Mein Tipp zum austrimmen...Spielkiestensand in wasserdichten Säcken im bugbereich platzieren ,und die Batterie so dicht wies geht zum Heck, da hier der Wellenschlag am geringsten ist

 bin auch gespannt auf das was noch kommt


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Es geht langsam dem ende zu! [emoji4]


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

So, teppich an der anderen seitenwand ist jetzt auch drin!!!


----------



## bastiv (10. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hut ab vor dieser Leistung 

Welche Stühle und Konsolen hast du bei dir verbaut?


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Die pedestale sind die springfield high low extreme mit airride... Bases auch von springfield, passen aber auch andere. Stühle sind von overtons

http://m.overtons.com/modperl/produ...ons-Pro-Elite-Centric-II-Folding-Seat&i=80807


----------



## zanderzone (10. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Habe mir nu alle Bilder angeschaut und ich kann nur sagen:

ABSOLUTER OBERHAMMER!!!!!


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Jungs wenn ihr so weiter macht mit euren lobeshymnen krieg ich irgendwann noch nen höhenflug!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Dankeschön! [emoji4]

Heute abend werden die restlichen klappen bezogen und morgen der rest verkabelt. Muss leider noch nen doppelten boden einziehen, die bases passen leider (trotz vorwarnung) wirklich nicht in den boden an den stellen an denen ich sie gerne hätte, da wird auch nochmal ein abend für draufgehen...


----------



## nostradamus (10. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Jungs wenn ihr so weiter macht mit euren lobeshymnen krieg ich irgendwann noch nen höhenflug!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



den haste dir aber auch verdient! 

Neben den mega genialen Bildern finde ich es auch mega genial, dass du auch die Fragen mehr als gut beantwortest! #v

mario


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Dafür ist der thread ja auch gedacht! [emoji4] krieg ja schließlich auch mehr als genug tips von euch!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Können wir bald die erste Fahrt filmen??
;-)))))


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Kann sich nur noch um stunden handeln thomas! [emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

grins - das seh ich bei kleinen Perfektionisten zwar anders - aber och werds ja mitkriegen ;-)))


----------



## barschjäger78 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

hi Stoney,

wieviel quadratmeter Teppich  hast du eingentlich benötigt bzw verbaut !?
Fragen über Fragen :q

mfg icke


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

12 lfd. Meter hab ich bestellt. Werd aber glaub n bissl übrig haben [emoji4]


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

So, jetzt gibts endlich mal wieder ein update! 

Kabel sind alle drin und angeschlossen, es müssen nur noch die seitenwände rein und die instrumente angeschlossen werden...











Der rest muss auch nur noch verschraubt werden, alle instrumente rein und die bodenplatte rein... Und wenn alles so läuft wie ich es mir vorstelle bin ich am sonntag endlich fertig!!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## celler (21. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Saubere Arbeit Kollege...


----------



## cohosalmon (21. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Sieht wirklich sehr professionell aus und Du scheinst das alles sorgfaeltig durchdacht zu haben. Eine kleine Sorge haette ich aber doch wenn ich die hohen Sitze so sehen: hoffentlich wird das nicht zu kippelig wenn Ihr mit 2 schweren Anglern so hoch ueber dem Schwerpunkt sitzt - bei etwas Wellengang. Ich kenne solche hohen Sitze nur von den Ami Bassbooten aber die sind extrem breit um es stabil zu halten. Lasse es ruhig angehen beim Ausprobieren um Dein Boot erstmal auszutesten und wie es reagiert bei seitlichen Wellen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Danke ihr beiden!

Eigentlich haben fast alle deep v angelboote auch bases für die sitze auf der höhe. Egal ob tracker, lund, crestliner, etc... 

War mit dem boot schon vor dem umbau mit den sitzen fischen, gar kein problem. Ausserdem fische ich in der regel im stillgewässer. Und zur not kommts stuhlbein raus, dann sitz ich unten. In die bodenplatte kommen auch noch bases, da sitzt man dann entsprechend tief. Also alles kein problem! [emoji6]


----------



## mekongwels (22. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Klasse gemacht, alles hat "Hand und Fuß"!
Sieht richtig professionell aus!
Hut ab!


----------



## sterbai (22. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hallo, sieht richtig gut aus. Hab da mal ein paar Fragen:

Hast du Alunieten mit Edelstahlzugdraht verwendet? gibt es da nicht Probleme durch Elektrochemische Kontaktkorrosion?

Hast du andere Schrauben oder Durchgänge abgedichtet? mit Teflon oder Fett? ODer sogar Aluschrauben verwendet?

Was machst du bei Rutenhalter oder Ähnlichem aus Edelstahlt?Kunsstoffunterlage?|kopfkrat

Sind an den Linder Opferanoden angebracht, oder denke ich da zu kompliziert?


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich hab keine Ahnung aus welchem Material der Zugdraht ist. Und selbst wenn der in 80 Jahren mal wegkorrodiert ist, ist mir das auch egal! ;-)

Ne, mal im Ernst...


Ich hab Edelstahlschrauben verwendet um die Alukonstruktion an dem Aluträger, der seitlich verbaut ist, zu befestigen. Und evtl. sind die Zugdrähte nicht aus Alu. Die Schrauben, mit denen ich die Holzplatten auf dem Alu befestigt habe sind auch aus Edelstahl. Sollte hier im Süßwasser keine große Rolle spielen. Aluschrauben hab ich absichtlich keine genommen, viel zu weich... An die Stellen an denen ich Edelstahl verwendet habe, sollte eigentlich kein Wasser kommen, da wird so schnell nichts passieren!

Alle Verbindungen mit der Bootsaussenhülle sind Alu. Die Nieten mit denen ich alles andere befestigt habe sind auch Alu. 

Korrosionsschutz oder Abdichtungen, etc. habe ich nirgends verwendet.

Rutenhalter, etc. gibts bei mir nur aus Kunststoff, und das wird alles mit Edelstahlschrauben im Holz verschraubt. Da kommt nix ans Alu.

By the Way... Ich hab kein Linder Boot! 

Nein, an den Smartlinern sind keine Opferanoden angebracht.


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Jetzt auch mit bodenplatte! [emoji4]


----------



## newmie2205 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hey - ich mal wieder ;-)

Ist die Bodenplatte aus Siebdruck? Wie hast du diese befestigt? 

Habe kein gutes Gefühl dabei mit der Bodenplatte. Schwager hatte das bei seinem Smartliner auch mal gemacht mit der Platte. Ergebnis war, dass die Platte (auch Siebdruck) nach einem Jahr weggegammelt ist... Wenn die nämlich aufliegen sollte auf dem Boden, gibts keine Möglichkeit, dass Feuchtigkeit (Regen etc...) abhauen kann...


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ja Servus! ;-)

Ja ist Siebdruck, wird aber nur verschraubt! Also falls die wirklich gammeln sollte kann ich mir was anderes überlegen! Aber eigentlich liegt die ja auf der Riffelung auf und nicht auf glattem Boden?! Da sollte Wasser ja eigentlich weg können?!?

Eigentlich wollte ich die Bodenplatte mittels Aluprofilen erhöhen, weil die flachen Bases nicht reingepasst haben, gefällt mir einfach besser wie die hohen. Hab ich nur aus Zeitproblemen nicht gemacht. Also falls sie weggammelt mach ichs im Frühjahr so wie ichs eh lieber gemacht hätte!


----------



## newmie2205 (23. November 2015)

;-) ich denke sie wird weggammeln, vielleicht nicht bis nächstes Jahr aber irgendwann... Ich habe die flachen Bases einfach in den Boden rein verschraubt mit so Gewinde Dingern die hinterm Boden aufmachen. Lochränder mit Sika abgedichtet. Sollte doch mal Wasser in den Boden reinlaufen habe ich hinten eine kleine Inspektionsluke im Boden ( Bis jetzt waren vielleicht 150ml Wasser im Boden ) außerdem gibt's ja jetzt diese Abdichtkappen für die Bases - da passiert gar nix mehr dann . Allgemein : mindestens genauso geiler Ausbau wie meiner, eher geiler ;-)


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. November 2015)

Wenn sie gammelt fliegt sie einfach raus! [emoji6]

Was meinst du mit wasser in den boden laufen? Unter den gfk boden oder in die ablaufrinne? Kannst das nicht alles hinten rauspumpen?

Übrigens... Paar Tage zu früh aber egal! [emoji23]

Das erste Lichttlein brennt... [emoji4]


----------



## newmie2205 (23. November 2015)

Jo , ich meine wenn es unter den gfk Boden laufen sollte aufgrund der Bohrungen für die Bases. Also quasi zwischen Alu und Gfk (der Boden ist ja hohl)


----------



## Stoney0066 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Achso ja ok... Ich hab ja keine Bohrungen im Boden, ausser 2 Probelöchern, die kleb ich noch zu. Da sollte eigentlich nix rein laufen. Die Platte schraub ich zwar in den Boden ein, da sollte aber nix durch gehen.

Hast du dann ein extra Loch im Boden gebohrt für die Inspektionsluke? Hinten durch das vorhandene Loch isses bissl schwierig alles Wasser raus zu bekommen, da läuft ja direkt so ne Sicke drunter durch...


----------



## newmie2205 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Jo, habe dafür extra ein Loch gebohrt, damit ich mal sehen kann "wie es drunter aussieht"... (Das Loch bzw. die Luke liegt in einem Fach, so dass man es nicht wahrnimmt)

Ist eigtl. immer gut, wenn man sowas hat, man weiß nie, was auf einem zukommt.


----------



## newmie2205 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Nochmal ne ganz andere Frage: was hast du denn für einen Trailer? 750 kg werden nämlich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht reichen, wenn du mal mit Aussenborder fahren solltest... wenn ich mir deinen Ausbau so ansehe... (ich muss mir jetzt auch einen neuen zulegen...)


----------



## Stoney0066 (25. November 2015)

Ja die gefahr seh ich auch... Aktuell noch nen 750er. Muss mal auf die wage damit,wenns dumm läuft, wovon ich fast ausgehe, muss ein neuer her! Bin in der regel immer mit AB unterwegs! 

Hast du schon einen im auge?

Jetzt erstmal isses nicht tragisch, boot liegt eh erstmal im wasser, aber wenn ich damit mal wegfahren will wirds nötig!


----------



## Peicky1992 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hi Stoney 
Ich verfolge den Umbau schon eine ganze Weile und mich würde mal interessieren wo du das Boot gekauft hast. Wenn es in Goes war würde es mich neugierig machen ob die auch deutsch sprechen da ich mir im Februar das 170er zulegen wollte. Mein holländisch ist naja sagen wir mal bescheiden.
Der Umbau gefällt mir sehr gut und ich habe mir schon ein paar Sachen angeschaut die ich auf jeden Fall abkucken werde


----------



## minden (25. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Oh auch mal wieder reingeguckt....100 neue Seiten...sauber Junge, sieht edel aus, echt TOP#6#6

Ja das mit dem Gammeln der Siebdruck von unten könnte passieren, aber wenn du so gebaut hast, dass du es leicht demontieren kannst....dann is doch ok. Ich hoffe nur, dass diese Verbinder bei der Konstruktion halten.....


----------



## Stoney0066 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hey peiky,

Ich hab mein boot über dimitri schill von edersee fishing gekauft. Er bezieht die allerdings auch über beekman boten... Er kümmert sich dann um alles. Ich habs dort aber selber abgeholt. Der chef spricht super deutsch und ein mitarbeiter dort auch, der rest fast nicht mal englisch. Dann bin ich ja schon mal gespannt auf den nächsten umbaubericht! [emoji6]

Hey basti,

Die platte ist einfach nur im boden verschraubt, die ist in 5 min getauscht. Also alles easy! Bin eh noch am überlegen den boden mit aluprofilen zu erhöhen dass die flachen bases reinpassen... Gefällt mir einfach besser und der sitz kommt noch paar cm weiter gegen boden!

Und wenn die verbinder nicht halten sollten fress ich nen besen! Nachdem alles verklebt, verschraubt, vernietet und mit dem holz verschraubt ist hält das wie beton! Das bewegt sich keinen millimeter mehr! 

Wie gehts deinem boot? Noch zufrieden mit stefans schüssel? [emoji6]


----------



## nostradamus (25. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hi,

bist du auch öfter am Edersee zum Fischen?


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

In der Regel 1 mal im Jahr beim Dimi. Jetzt mit eigenem Boot bestimmt öfter, wobei ich dann schon wieder über nen stärkeren E-Motor nachdenken müsste!


----------



## newmie2205 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Ja die gefahr seh ich auch... Aktuell noch nen 750er. Muss mal auf die wage damit,wenns dumm läuft, wovon ich fast ausgehe, muss ein neuer her! Bin in der regel immer mit AB unterwegs!
> 
> Hast du schon einen im auge?
> 
> Jetzt erstmal isses nicht tragisch, boot liegt eh erstmal im wasser, aber wenn ich damit mal wegfahren will wirds nötig!



Find dich schonmal damit ab, dass du nen neuen brauchst. Dein Ausbau ist noch massiver als meiner, und wenn du dann Batts, Tank, Tackle, etc. drin hast, bist du sicher bei ca. 850-900kg Gesamtgewichts des Gespanns.

Ich hole am Samstag bei Karlsruhe einen Böckmann TPV BA1300 Trailer ab... Mit bissel Selbst-Tuning für mich der absolute Preis-Leistungssieger...


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich hab den tpv 750, top für das geld. Noch extra 4 seitenrollen drunter, perfekt!

Wann bist denn in ka? U.u. Kannst ja mal vorbeikommen boot anschauen wenns zeitlich passt, arbeite allerdings bis um 5 [emoji6]


----------



## newmie2205 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hehe ;-) um 5 bin ich schon wieder längst zu Hause... Danke für das Angebot, aber am Samstag wird das wohl nix. Aber irgendwann ;-)


----------



## nostradamus (26. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> In der Regel 1 mal im Jahr beim Dimi. Jetzt mit eigenem Boot bestimmt öfter, wobei ich dann schon wieder über nen stärkeren E-Motor nachdenken müsste!



Meld dich mal, wenn du am Edersee bist. Vielleicht kann man sich mal auf ein Bier treffen ....


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

@ newmie

Ich komm irgendwann mal zu euch hoch, dann starten wir mal ne 3er-Smartliner-Tour! ;-)

Was fährst n du eigentlich für nen E-Motor? Und wieviel km/h schaffst du damit wenn du keinen AB dran hängen hast?

@ nostradamus

Klar mach ich, dann würd ich aber vorschlagen dass wir uns das Bierchen beim gemeinsamen Fischen auf dem Boot genehmigen! ;-)


----------



## nostradamus (26. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hi,

oder auch so! Können wir gerne machen, aller allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich nicht der sonderliche Edersee Fan bin.  

Vielleicht ist auch ein Ausflug an ein anderes Gewässer für dich interessant 

Gruß


----------



## newmie2205 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Ich komm irgendwann mal zu euch hoch, dann starten wir mal ne 3er-Smartliner-Tour! ;-)
> 
> Was fährst n du eigentlich für nen E-Motor? Und wieviel km/h schaffst du damit wenn du keinen AB dran hängen hast?



;-) Vorne hab ich nen 24V Terrova und hinten nen 24V Motorguide Varimax V75 HT. 

Mit dem Varimax schaff ich ca 6,6 km/h. mit dem Terrova ca 6,2 km/h. Testweise beide gleichzeitg ca. 7,5 km/h.

Fahre aber meist nur halbgas, dann schaff ich ca. 4 km/h


----------



## strecker (26. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hallo Stoney, klasse Umbaubericht! Was hast du für Lampen verbaut? Gruß, Jan


----------



## minden (27. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Wie gehts deinem boot? Noch zufrieden mit stefans schüssel? [emoji6]



Jau, steht zwar nur rum, aber is super.....

Jau flache Bases sind schon schön, die Höcker sind bischl Stolperfalle jetzt, zumindest wenn du die Stühle man wegläst oder oben hast. Aber sieh erstmal zu, dass du damit aufs Wasser kommst|supergri


----------



## gründler (27. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich durfte die tage mal so einen Motor life bewundern,geht ab wie Schmids Katze nur nicht ganz billig in der anschaffung.Aber da kommt so schnell nix mit.

http://ripower.de/elektro-aussenborder/



#h


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> ;-) Vorne hab ich nen 24V Terrova und hinten nen 24V Motorguide Varimax V75 HT.
> 
> Mit dem Varimax schaff ich ca 6,6 km/h. mit dem Terrova ca 6,2 km/h. Testweise beide gleichzeitg ca. 7,5 km/h.
> 
> Fahre aber meist nur halbgas, dann schaff ich ca. 4 km/h



hehe, mit 2 gleichzeitig ist auch geil! :q Bin mal gespannt wieviel ich jetzt noch mit meinem Traxxis schaff, vor Ausbau waren es ca. 4 kmh...



strecker schrieb:


> Hallo Stoney, klasse Umbaubericht! Was hast du für Lampen verbaut? Gruß, Jan



Die Lampen sind vom Segelladen.de

Findest du unter Leuchten > Aussen > LED-Leuchten und dann ziemlich in der Mitte. Artikelnummer ist E1318001



minden schrieb:


> Jau, steht zwar nur rum, aber is super.....
> 
> Jau flache Bases sind schon schön, die Höcker sind bischl Stolperfalle jetzt, zumindest wenn du die Stühle man wegläst oder oben hast. Aber sieh erstmal zu, dass du damit aufs Wasser kommst|supergri



Sonntag!!! #6



gründler schrieb:


> Ich durfte die tage mal so einen Motor life bewundern,geht ab wie Schmids Katze nur nicht ganz billig in der anschaffung.Aber da kommt so schnell nix mit.
> 
> http://ripower.de/elektro-aussenborder/
> 
> ...



Kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das nicht ganz günstig ist! Hast du ne Ahnung was son Gerät kostet?


----------



## gründler (27. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das nicht ganz günstig ist! Hast du ne Ahnung was son Gerät kostet?


 

Glaube so um 2500€ aufwärts je nach Modell und Ps.Da gibt es aber 2-3 Hersteller die solche Modelle anbieten also verschiedene Hersteller, musst dich mal durch googel wühlen.


zb.

http://www.smartemotion.de/de/e-mob...n/194/elektro-aussenborder-06-20ps-langschaft



|wavey:


----------



## newmie2205 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das nicht ganz günstig ist! Hast du ne Ahnung was son Gerät kostet?



bin zwar nicht angesprochen, aber ich weiss dass der 15 PS Elektromotor von RiPower ca 6.500 € kostet ;-)


----------



## Janni77 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



cohosalmon schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich sehr professionell aus und Du scheinst das alles sorgfaeltig durchdacht zu haben. Eine kleine Sorge haette ich aber doch wenn ich die hohen Sitze so sehen: hoffentlich wird das nicht zu kippelig wenn Ihr mit 2 schweren Anglern so hoch ueber dem Schwerpunkt sitzt - bei etwas Wellengang. Ich kenne solche hohen Sitze nur von den Ami Bassbooten aber die sind extrem breit um es stabil zu halten. Lasse es ruhig angehen beim Ausprobieren um Dein Boot erstmal auszutesten und wie es reagiert bei seitlichen Wellen.



Da muss er sich recht wenig Sorgen machen. Das Smartliner liegt mit dem Gewicht sehr satt im Wasser und beruhigt sich bei bewegungen extrem schnell.
Wir waren vor 3 Wochen mit meinem auf dem Bodden. Bei Windstärke 4 hatte man nicht das Gefühl beim Faulenzen von den Sitzen aufstehen zu müssen( zwei Personen a 90Kg )  
Während der Fahrt ( Antrieb 15Ps ) schonmal gar nicht.


----------



## Stoney0066 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Fertig!!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] 

ok, bis auf spritzwanne und radio, aber das spielt jetzt keine rollle mehr! [emoji6]

Wollte es eigentlich sonntag zu wasser lassen, das wetter war allerdings mehr als bescheiden... 

Hier mal ein paar bilder aus der dunklen halle, muss mal vernünftige drausen bei sonnenschein machen!


----------



## tegro (30. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Nice
Sicht echt top aus
Respekt  und Glückwunsch  zur toller Arbeit 
Mfg
tegro


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (30. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Top, Stoney!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu, und Respekt vor Deiner Arbeit!!!


----------



## magut (30. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich wiederhole mich zwar ungern,  aber was du da gebaut hast ist ein mega Hammer! 
Gaaaaaaaanz herzlichen Dank fürs teilhaben lassen, 
LG
Mario


----------



## mekongwels (30. November 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Chick,chick!
Nicht anders erwartet, hat von Anfang an gepasst!
Respekt!


----------



## Grazy (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hut ab und großen Respekt Stoney,kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen und Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinem Boot beim Angeln.
Ich weiß was da für Zeit und Arbeit drinn steckt und vor allem wenn man keine vorlagen hat und sich selber einen Kopf machen muss wie das mal alles auszusehen hat.|schild-g


----------



## Carpdr (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hallo Stoney,

herzlichen Glückwunsch. Das ist ein sehr sehr schönes Boot geworden

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Vanner (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Echt super geworden, gefällt mir sehr gut. Danke dafür, dass du uns beim Umbau mitgenommen hast. Da sieht man mal wie viel Arbeit darin steckt, was machbar ist und was dabei rauskommen kann. #6


----------



## JasonP (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Auch von mir "Daumen hoch"

Und gut, dass du an die Bierhalter gedacht hast :q


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Danke danke Jungs! 

Eigentlich wollte ich es ja Sonntag zu Wasser lassen, bei uns hats aber nur geschüttet und gestürmt, desshalb wurde der "Stapellauf" auf diesen Sonntag verschoben. Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt wie angesagt! 

Ich bin gespannt wie sich das alles auf dem Wasser macht, ob ich an alles gedacht habe und wie es sich am Schluss fährt. Ist ja doch einiges an Gewicht verbaut worden.

Sonntag abend gibts dann noch nen kleinen Fahrbericht und ein paar Bilder im "Freien".

Und wenn ich dann mal ein paar Tage Zeit hab werd ich mal die Kosten zusammenstellen, bisher liegen alle Rechnungen unsortiert im Schuhkarton, das kann noch Lustig werden! :q

Und nen kleinen "was sollte man beachten" / "was war nicht so gut, wo gabs schwierigkeiten" Bericht will ich auch noch machen, das wird aber noch ein paar Tage dauern.



Grazy schrieb:


> Hut ab und großen Respekt Stoney,kann mich meinen  Vorrednern nur anschließen und Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinem Boot  beim Angeln.
> Ich weiß was da für Zeit und Arbeit drinn steckt und vor allem wenn man  keine vorlagen hat und sich selber einen Kopf machen muss wie das mal  alles auszusehen hat.|schild-g



Dankeschön! Hatte am Anfang ja eigentlich auch vor ein K-Maxxi oder HY Boot zu kaufen, da war mir dein Boot und dein Umbaubericht ein tolles Vorbild! Sehr schönes Boot! Konnte ich einiges von mitnehmen!



JasonP schrieb:


> Auch von mir "Daumen hoch"
> 
> Und gut, dass du an die Bierhalter gedacht hast :q



:q:q:q

Angelboot ohne Bierhalter, geht ja schließlich gar nicht, oder?! :m

#g

Und ich muss noch DANKESCHÖN sagen!

An erster Stelle meiner Freundin, die das ganze Projekt unterstütz und mit "durchgemacht" hat! Sie stand mir immer seelisch und moralisch bei, hat mir geholfen was sie konnte und musste viel Zeit auf mich verzichten! Sie ist zwar keine Anglerin, aber begeisterte Bootsfahrerin und freut sich genauso auf den Kahn wie ich!

An zweiter Stelle Alex, er hat mir geholfen wann und wo er konnte, ohne ihn wäre ich noch lang nicht fertig und auch auf die ein oder andere Idee wäre ich ohne ihn nie gekommen!

Ansonsten an meinen Vater und Werkzeugspender, Schwiegervater in Spee für Werkzeug, Transporte und vieles andere...

Und an alle User hier im Forum die diesen Thread wahnsinnig geil unterstützt haben und mir viele Tips und Infos geben konnten!!! Ihr seid der Hammer!

#g#g#g

Thomas, ich meld mich wenn mit dem Boot alles gecheckt und probegefahren ist, dann können wir endlich mal das Video drehen! 

Schönes Wochenende!!! #6


----------



## minden (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Top,...sieht echt edel aus!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Danke danke Jungs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thomas bring die selbstgemachten Frikadellen mit;-)) das hat sich Stoney0066 verdient.

sehr gut gemacht #6

PS und haltet mal die Rute raus#:


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Danke Basti!

Selbstgemachte Frikadellen? Dafür bin ich immer zu haben!  

Hier endlich mal ein paar Bilder vom Wasser... Sollte es aber mal putzen...


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*


----------



## Frank aus Lev (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Klasse umgesetzt.#6

Was hast du da vorne für Halteplatten für das Stuhlbein benutzt?
Die sehen sehr Flach aus.
Ich suche welche die mit dem Boden fast Eben sind. Habe ein Konsolenboot das aber auch mit meiner Frau genutzt wird und dann kommt vorne eine Auflage drauf zum sonnen. Darf also wegen der Liegefläche nicht stark auftragen.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Sieht unter freiem Himmel noch besser aus. Wann startet das nächste Projekt? [emoji12]


----------



## allegoric (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Sieht super aus! Ich hätte nur wegen dem Gewicht Sorgen. Da brauchts schon nen gebremsten Trailer oder?

Wie teuer war denn der Spaß. Das würde mich viel mehr interessieren *g*.

Auf was für ein Gewicht kommst du insgesamt und was hast du für einen E-Motor, dass es noch bequem ist zu fahren?


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Klasse umgesetzt.#6
> 
> Was hast du da vorne für Halteplatten für das Stuhlbein benutzt?
> Die sehen sehr Flach aus.
> Ich suche welche die mit dem Boden fast Eben sind. Habe ein Konsolenboot das aber auch mit meiner Frau genutzt wird und dann kommt vorne eine Auflage drauf zum sonnen. Darf also wegen der Liegefläche nicht stark auftragen.



Das sind die normalen Bases von Springfield. Tragen 1,8 cm auf, im Teppich eingeschraubt natürlich noch weniger. Wenn das Polster Dick genug ist sollte man da nix groß merken. 



Pratfall-Bob schrieb:


> Sieht unter freiem Himmel noch besser aus. Wann startet das nächste Projekt? [emoji12]



:q Hoffentlich nicht so bald! Im Frühjahr/Sommer kriegt der Kahn erstmal noch Farbe und dann schau ich mal ob ich noch nen Steuerstand einbau oder nicht...



allegoric schrieb:


> Sieht super aus! Ich hätte nur wegen dem Gewicht Sorgen. Da brauchts schon nen gebremsten Trailer oder?
> 
> Wie teuer war denn der Spaß. Das würde mich viel mehr interessieren *g*.
> 
> Auf was für ein Gewicht kommst du insgesamt und was hast du für einen E-Motor, dass es noch bequem ist zu fahren?



Das mit dem Trailer vermute ich leider auch. War aber noch nicht auf der Wage. Aktuell hab ich noch nen ungebremsten 750 kg Trailer.

Kosten kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, muss ich mal zusammen rechnen, würd aber mal sagen so um die 10T incl. allem (Motor, E-Motor, Batterien, Trailer, Ausbau, Instrumente, etc...)

Ich fahr aktuell nen 55er Traxxis, bei Ententeich schaffe ich damit 4,2 km/h. Würde mir gerne noch nen Bugmotor mit iPilot anschaffen, aber jetzt ist der Geldbeutel erst mal leer... Also, falls jemand zufällig einen in der Garage liegen hat... :m


----------



## Frank aus Lev (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Danke für die Antwort.
Dann muss ich die mir mal Anschauen und eventuell ein Polster mit nehmen und testen ob man es merkt. Ich suche schon seit einiger Zeit so einen Halter der fast Bündig mit dem Boden ist. Bin aber leider nie fündig geworden.#c


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Moin Moin
könnte man die Halter nicht ein bischen senken, mit der Oberfräse, einlassen.
#h


----------



## Frank aus Lev (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> könnte man die Halter nicht ein bischen senken, mit der Oberfräse, einlassen.
> #h


Geht bei mir leider nicht weil ich eine GFK Fläche habe.
Der Halter soll vorne drauf.


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Das könnte man machen wenn es die Oberfläche hergibt...

Schau dir mal die hier an, die könnten evtl. noch bissl flacher sein:

http://www.pike-attack.de/shop_neu/...ing-pin-13-pedestal-springloaded-stuhlfu.html

Die hier auch:

http://www.overtons.com/modperl/pro...ield-Spring-Lock-Stainless-Steel-Base&i=97923

Hab ich allerdings noch nie in Deutschland zu Kaufen gesehen, geschweigedenn die passenden Pedestale...


----------



## Frank aus Lev (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Zu Pike Attak wollte ich eh mal hin und mir die Sachen mal anschauen. 
Der zweite sieht gut aus, da muss ich mich mal schlau machen, könnte aber auch der vom Pike Attak sein.
Danke:vik:

Am liebsten wäre mir einer der nach unten versenkt ist, wo ich nur ein Mittelloch bohren muss und der dann nur ein kleines bisschen aufträgt. Aber ich werde schon irgendwann fündig werden. Wenn nicht, muss ich mir einen nach meinen Vorstellungen bauen lassen.


----------



## Forester FXT (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Der Erste braucht nach unten 7 cm Platz. 

Hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## newmie2205 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Dann muss ich die mir mal Anschauen und eventuell ein Polster mit nehmen und testen ob man es merkt. Ich suche schon seit einiger Zeit so einen Halter der fast Bündig mit dem Boden ist. Bin aber leider nie fündig geworden.#c



Habe ja das gleiche Projekt hinter mir, und kann dir mitteilen, dass man bei 9 cm Schaumstoff absolut nichts merkt...


----------



## Frank aus Lev (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Der Erste braucht nach unten 7 cm Platz.
> 
> Hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst.



Danke, nach unten habe ich Platz genug.



newmie2205 schrieb:


> Habe ja das gleiche Projekt hinter mir, und kann dir mitteilen, dass man bei 9 cm Schaumstoff absolut nichts merkt...



Auch dir ein Danke. Meine Polster sind nur circa 5 - 6 cm, aber ich denke auch da wird man es nicht merken. Ich werde ein Polster mit zum Pike Attak nehemen.


----------



## thymallusAUT (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Erste Sahne! Echt klasse geworden und absolut durchdacht!


----------



## Chris1711 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hey stoney,

Jetzt am we startet mein Projekt Bootsumbau. Habe hier echt viel mitgenommen. Wie hast du denn die senkrechten bordwände mit Teppich verkleidet? Hast du den Teppich direkt auf das Alu geklebt?

An dieser Stelle nochmal Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Umbau, sieht besser aus als wenn man die fertig kauft von Lund, trakker etc


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hey Chris,

danke für das Lob! 

Den Teppich hab ich direkt aufs Alu geklebt, hält Bombe!
Falls du Teppich auf den unteren Teil der Seitenwand kleben willst wo die GFK Aufnahmen für die Sitzbänke sind, meld dich mal, da hab ich noch nen Tipp für dich!

Nur noch ne grundsätzliche Info:

Ich hab entweder etwas zu schwer gebaut oder die Gewichtsverteilung stimmt nicht ganz, ich denke eher es liegt am Gesamtgewicht. Ich weiß, das haben mir einige vorher schon gesagt, aber dann denkt man doch, das passt schon.

Ich komme mit 2 Personen zwar ins Gleiten, dauert aber im Vergleich zu vorher ewig! Also, bau so leicht wie möglich!!!

Ich hab 15er Siebdruckplatten genommen, 12er reichen dicke aus! Und für die Seitenwände kannst noch dünneres nehmen.

Die Livewell hab ich aus GFK gebaut, die ist sackschwer, die würde ich nur noch aus Alu oder Kunststoff bauen oder weglassen.

Ansonsten bin ich top zufrieden, dafür, dass ich sowas zum ersten mal gemacht hab find ichs mega! Ein paar Änderungen wirds irgendwann sicherlich noch geben, aber wenn nur Kleinigkeiten...

Wünsch dir viel Erfolg mit deinem Projekt, wenn du Fragen hast meld dich einfach! Und lass uns dran teilhaben!


----------



## el.Lucio (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Wow, jetzt hab ich vor lauter Begeisterung den ganzen Fred gelesen und kann nur sagen #r#r#r#r

was ne geile Arbeit #6

|wavey:
Olli


----------



## Korken (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Richtig Super geiler Bericht und man kann noch was lernen
#r


----------



## Chris1711 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Nabend, 

Hast du für die Bordwände mit dem gleichen Kleber versehen wie die Siebdruckplatten? Hatte mir auch das alfer System besorgt. Muss man die Gelenkfüße noch zusätzlich verkleben mit dem Bootsboden?

Ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Tipp mit der Siebdruckplattenstärke und dem Gewicht. Hat nur für ein Marine 445S gereicht bei uns, daher ist der Tipp mit dem Gewicht nicht zu verachten 

Denke im Nachgang denkt sich jeder es könnte größer sein....
Werde auch mal pics einstellen wenn es fertig ist  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hut ab!
Tolles Projekt und noch bessere Ausführung.
Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Danke Jungs!



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Wow, jetzt hab ich vor lauter Begeisterung den ganzen Fred gelesen und kann nur sagen #r#r#r#r
> 
> was ne geile Arbeit #6
> 
> ...



:m Ui, da warst dann aber ne Weile beschäftigt! :q:q:q



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Hast du für die Bordwände mit dem gleichen Kleber versehen wie die Siebdruckplatten? Hatte mir auch das alfer System besorgt. Muss man die Gelenkfüße noch zusätzlich verkleben mit dem Bootsboden?
> 
> ...



Genau der gleiche Kleber, ist für alles geeignet. Wenn du ne Quelle für 10 L Gebinde brauchst sag bescheid, die kleinen Dosen sind schweine teuer. 

Achso, gar kein Smartliner, ok!  

Ja, größer könnte es immer sein! Aber bei mir haben 3 Leute locker Platz zum vertikalen, 2 Top zum werfen. Und zur Not ginge es auch zu dritt... Man muss es beim ersten ja nicht gleich übertreiben! Aber trotzdem... Son Nitro Z21 wär halt trotzdem cool! :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Chris1711 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Hallo zusammen,

hatte versprochen ein paar Fotos von unserem Umbau einzustellen. Hatte es bis jetzt nicht zeitlich geschafft...

Grundgerüst war eine Marine 445 S mit 4.45 m * 1.60 m. Es wird mit zwei Elektromotoren betrieben auf unseren Ruhrtalsperren. Gegen Ende des Jahres wird ein 20 PS Aussenborder folgen sodass wir auch in Holland unterwegs sein werden.

Art des Umbau...

Es sollten 5 Stk Staufächer für Batterien und Angelzeug erstellt werden. Ebenfalls wollten wir 2 Stk Rutenstaufächer erstellen.Eine Bilgepumpe wollten wir auch verbauen. Falls es mal auf den Bodden geht ist auch eine Beleuchtung mit BSH Zulassung angedacht. Jedenfalls wurde dies berücksichtigt beim Bau sowie bei der Verkabelung. Natürlich ist auch eine Sicherungsplatine verbaut worden sodass man alles seperat schalten kann.

Grob das Material des Umbau...

- Alu Unterkonstruktion von Alfer
- Waagerechte Siebdruckplatten 1,2 cm
- Senkrechte Siebdruckplatten 0,9 cm
- Kleber war der Selbe wie von Stoney
- Teppich wurde von Mybait bezogen
- Stühle und Bases auch von Mybait

Die Kosten für den Umbau waren ca. 1.800 €. Darin enthalten waren Alu UK, Holz, Teppich, alles an Elektrik, Stühle und Bases. Ebend alles was von uns fest verbaut wurde...

Das Ergebnis ist für unser Empfinden ganz gut geworden. So perfekt wie von Stoney jedoch nicht 
An dieser Stelle nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an dich für die Doku. Hier konnte ich wirklich viel mitnehmen..

Kann hier irgendwie nur drei Fotos hochladen. Deswegen einmal das Boot als Rohling, Schaltung Elektrik und Boot im fertigen Zustand ausser BSH Beleuchtung welche noch kommt..


----------



## Korken (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Sieht doch richtig schick aus #6


----------



## JungausHamburg (4. August 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

und schon was gefangen


----------



## Stoney0066 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ui, schon länger nicht mehr hier reingeschaut... 

Was heißt da "Nicht so perfekt wie das von Stoney"? Sieht doch sau geil aus der Umbau!!! #6 Stell mal noch ein paar Bilder von der Unterkonstruktion ein, das würd mich interessieren!

@JungsausHamburg:

Meinst du mich oder Chris? 

Bei mir gabs am Wochenende endlich mal wieder etwas Fisch... 1 44er Zander, 1 knapp untermaßiger Hecht, 1 kleener Barsch und nen guten 70er Hecht für nen Kumpel von mir! #6

Grundsätzlich bin ich grad noch am Planen was ich noch alles verändern will am Boot. Lackiert ist es noch nicht, Bugmotor fehlt noch und ein paar Sachen im Innenraum will ich auch noch verändern: Gewichtsverteilung, etwas leichter machen, Livewell raus oder umbauen (nicht dicht), neue Persenning und ein paar Kleinigkeiten...


----------



## Korken (9. August 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> .........
> 
> Grundsätzlich bin ich grad noch am Planen was ich noch alles verändern will am Boot. Lackiert ist es noch nicht, Bugmotor fehlt noch und ein paar Sachen im Innenraum will ich auch noch verändern: Gewichtsverteilung, etwas leichter machen, Livewell raus oder umbauen (nicht dicht), neue Persenning und ein paar Kleinigkeiten...


........

Jaaa, es geht weiter. Bin schon gespannt wie Flitzebogen..

Mein Marine Boot DLX mit Suzuki macht auch richtig Spass.


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Dann musst du leider noch etwas warten... 
Die Ideen sind zwar da, aber die Umsetzung muss leider noch etwas warten. 

Welches DLX fährst du denn? Das 20 Fuß find ich sehr geil für den Preis, wenns bei mir mal was Größeres geben sollte, wäre das das Erste was ich mir anschauen würde...


----------



## Korken (11. August 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Ich warte gerne  Umbauten macht man ja auch eher in der Schonzeit, damit man was zu tun hat.
Ich hab das Fish 400 DLX und bin richtig zufrieden damit.


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Das sieht auch gut aus. Aus welchem Material sind denn die Klappen und Decks gebaut? Ist das auch Alu?


----------



## Korken (12. August 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Nein, alle Klappen und Verkleidungen sind aus Holz und mit PVC Teppich verklebt. Dieser so genannte Teppich kann man (oder konnte man mal) bei may bait beziehen. Ist auf jedem fall gut zu reinigen. Holz ist ja bekanntlich anfällig für Wasser, dieses versuche ich natürlich zu vermeiden, im Hafen liegend, habe ich mir eine passgenaue Persenning anfertigen lassen.


----------



## Sirko0909 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Umbaubericht Smartliner 150 Angelboot*

Moin mal ne Frage ich bin ich am Umbau wo bekomme ich solche Plastik Kisten mit Deckel her?


----------

